# "Black Out"



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Pics when i just picked it up


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Int. pics


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Minutes before the fun started


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

wish i had a hoist(sp)


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Bitch was heavyer than it looked :angry:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

I know, its a V6 :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

damm your gettin down ....................no fuckin around there


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Jan 22 2005, 03:00 PM
> *damm your gettin down ....................no fuckin around there
> [snapback]2632522[/snapback]​*


Trying :biggrin: I'm laidoff right now so i've got all the time in the world...Just no money :tears:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

I really like it holmes. I appreciate your hard work and shit. Fuck! The interior is sick too.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

damn... GAME OVER is right :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty78Regal (Jul 10, 2002)

when is the frame going to be done????????????


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@Jan 22 2005, 03:08 PM
> *I really like it holmes.  I appreciate your hard work and shit.  Fuck!  The interior is sick too.
> [snapback]2632538[/snapback]​*


Thanks, I like the stock interior also, I'll replace it some day but its not on the top of my list


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jan 22 2005, 03:08 PM
> *damn... GAME OVER is right :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2632540[/snapback]​*


Thanks


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty78Regal_@Jan 22 2005, 03:24 PM
> *when is the frame going to be done????????????
> [snapback]2632542[/snapback]​*


Not sure? Taking my time w/ it, I'm not in a hurry


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

These are alot easyer to rip apart with the weight of the car on the frame :angry:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## BigNasty78Regal (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Jan 22 2005, 02:30 PM
> *Not sure? Taking my time w/ it, I'm not in a hurry
> [snapback]2632560[/snapback]​*



thats cool, yeah the linc should get a frame built here soon too, time to get on the grinders :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty78Regal_@Jan 22 2005, 03:34 PM
> *thats cool, yeah the linc should get a frame built here soon too, time to get on the grinders :biggrin:
> [snapback]2632574[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

And ofcourse only the best


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Jan 22 2005, 03:37 PM
> *And ofcourse only the best
> [snapback]2632583[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty78Regal (Jul 10, 2002)

them aint prohopper, or REDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty78Regal_@Jan 22 2005, 03:39 PM
> *them aint prohopper, or REDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> [snapback]2632589[/snapback]​*


 :twak:


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

PROPS TO YOU HOMIE BUT HOW COULD YOU RIP UP THAT TIGHT ASS CUTLASS. I WOULDVE GOT A BEATER AND FIXED THAT UP. THE BEFORE PICS LOOK LIKE A BAD ASS DAILY.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya it did look clean before you tore it down what are u planning for it


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Jan 22 2005, 04:32 PM
> *PROPS TO YOU HOMIE BUT HOW COULD YOU RIP UP THAT TIGHT ASS CUTLASS. I WOULDVE GOT A BEATER AND FIXED THAT UP. THE BEFORE PICS LOOK LIKE A BAD ASS DAILY.
> [snapback]2632738[/snapback]​*


Thanks, after i got it i didnt want to rip it apart but hey, thats what i bought it for


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2005, 04:41 PM
> *ya it did look clean before you tore it down what are u planning for it
> [snapback]2632750[/snapback]​*


Wrap and mold the frame for now, I plan on chromeing it out but well see how the money flow is, right now I'm just working on getting the frame done


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

BADASS ... I WISH I HAD A TWO CAR GARAGE. 

ARE YOU GONNA PUT THE EURO FRONT OR WAT/?


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

got this one in a junkyard for 150.00


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 22 2005, 04:51 PM
> *BADASS ... I WISH I HAD A TWO CAR GARAGE.
> 
> ARE YOU GONNA PUT THE EURO FRONT OR WAT/?
> [snapback]2632767[/snapback]​*


thanks  i'm going to keep that front end on it


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

wish i could find one like that just to drive around. how much did that cost you?


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Jan 22 2005, 04:54 PM
> *got this one in a junkyard for 150.00
> 
> 
> ...


nice  I got this one for $400


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Jan 22 2005, 04:56 PM
> *wish i could find one like that just to drive around. how much did that cost you?
> [snapback]2632783[/snapback]​*


I paid 3 for it, its got 77k on it and i'm the 3rd owner(the 2nd was the son of the 1st)It wasnt for sale, just went up after i sold my last one and asked if he wanted to sell it.He use to put it in local shows just the way it is


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Jan 22 2005, 04:54 PM
> *got this one in a junkyard for 150.00
> 
> 
> ...



This Pic doesn't do your ride justice G, Haven't seen you at the meetings in a minute.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

keep going wit it!!


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)

keep the progress goin j-dubb that shit's gonna put it down homie. SC


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

NICE RIDE 
NEEDS SOME WIRES


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

That's the way to do it, buy a clean car, spend the extra money in the beginning. Less missing or broken parts to find... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Jan 23 2005, 03:13 AM
> *That's the way to do it, buy a clean car, spend the extra money in the beginning.  Less missing or broken parts to find... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2634394[/snapback]​*


exactly, end up payin more in the end anythings

looks like a nice start to a good project, good luck


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

goodluck man,thats a nice cutty


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Jan 22 2005, 02:37 PM
> *And ofcourse only the best
> [snapback]2632583[/snapback]​*



Were takin the junk out of the Trunk & puttin in the good stuff !!!!!!!! Is showtime baby !!!!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I wish i would have spent $7000 for my car when it was stock instead of $3500 ...... As long as it was a nicer & rust free car but, my car wasnt to bad to begin..... It ran & drove mint !!!!!


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Jan 22 2005, 06:14 PM
> *This Pic doesn't do your ride justice G, Haven't seen you at the meetings in a minute.
> [snapback]2632827[/snapback]​*


Untouchables.lol we used to have a club by that name.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Jan 22 2005, 05:54 PM
> *got this one in a junkyard for 150.00
> 
> 
> ...


if thats not motivation, i dont know what is........


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks to everyone  I plan on getting some color match rims but thats down the line from now :biggrin:

I was only going to spend around $1500 but came across this one and had to pay the extra cash, I'll save in the end


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to see it coming apart. Progress is looking FANTASTIC......there's nothing like seeing somebody else put in some work!!

keep up the good job man and keep us posted!!


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

i been leakin out the secrets of game over all over this bitch..hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks james  Should start welding here soon


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyGreenLac_@Jan 23 2005, 04:07 PM
> *i been leakin out the secrets of game over all over this bitch..hahahahahahahahahahaha
> [snapback]2635574[/snapback]​*


:twak:


:rofl:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

damn that was a clean beginning.... leaves you with less BS to fix along the way. my gp had just over 68K all original on it and i even got the stock rims/tires. 

if i wasnt switch happy i'd take it back to stock. but its just a v6, slow, so its gonna scrape for the rest of its life!

keep them pics rollin.... good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jan 23 2005, 05:16 PM
> *damn that was a clean beginning.... leaves you with less BS to fix along the way. my gp had just over 68K all original on it and i even got the stock rims/tires.
> 
> if i wasnt switch happy i'd take it back to stock. but its just a v6, slow, so its gonna scrape for the rest of its life!
> ...


Thanks, I'll keep it updated


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Not much new right now, started cleaning the frame and grinding it down alittle. Waiting on a welder


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

I LUV THAT MONTE. I GOT MINE FOR 88 BUKS AT AN AUCTION ANDI WAS SECOND OWNER FROM AN OLD MAN THAT HIS WIFE DIED IN NEW YORK. CLEAN AS FUK WIT 64K MILES ORIGINAL. aND I HAD A 79 MONTE LANDAU WITH EVERYTHIN POWER , I MEAN EVERYTHIN EVEN THE SEATS STILL WORKING FOR 500 BUKS UNDER 100 K MILES. THE OLD MAN WAS THE ORGINAL BUYER I HAD PICS OF WHEN HE BOUGHT THE CAR AND EVERYTHING IN THAT BICH. I REGRET SELLING THAT MONTE BUT NEEDED MONEY. :angry:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin: cars looking good man


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry not the best pics (camera phone) But got most of the frame cleaned up


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

sandblast it or what :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh man......that's just dying to have some beads laid down on it. I love welding on clean metal!!


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)

damn j-dubb u puttin so work, keep it goin u get it done faster then u think looks real clean. :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 27 2005, 05:21 PM
> *Oh man......that's just dying to have some beads laid down on it. I love welding on clean metal!!
> [snapback]2650259[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: sure was a bitch getting it to this point


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCLife_@Jan 27 2005, 07:03 PM
> *damn j-dubb u puttin so work, keep it goin u get it done faster then u think looks real clean.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2650623[/snapback]​*


Thats what I'm hopeing


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jan 27 2005, 05:16 PM
> *sandblast it or what :biggrin:
> [snapback]2650246[/snapback]​*


Nah, I'm to broke tto get it sandblasted...just scrubing it clean before I grind it...That don't cost me anything but time


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

I see some peeps tripping about you taking you wip apart, but let me tell you something you doing the right thing homie. Do it right the first time. Looking good, keep it up.


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jan 27 2005, 08:52 PM
> *I see some peeps tripping about you taking you wip apart, but let me tell you something you doing the right thing homie.  Do it right the first time.  Looking good, keep it up.
> [snapback]2650987[/snapback]​*


Thanks


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Jan 27 2005, 06:47 PM
> *Nah, I'm to broke tto get it sandblasted...just scrubing it clean before I grind it...That don't cost me anything but time
> [snapback]2650792[/snapback]​*



WTF !!!!!! You hand cleaned that bitch by hand?????????/




- Damn dude I would have let you borrow the Pressure washer & a sandblaster SHIT !!!!!!!!!!



You know , it dont hurt to ask ..................


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I gotta give it to you tho for scrubbing by hand -- I had to remove some grime from my frame as well to get that shit the blaster wouldnt even touch............ 


Are you going to use a cutting torch or a Plasma to cut out the metal?? Plasma will save you money on grinding discs to remove ther slag...

that & they are ALOT FASTER to make cuts !!!!!! About 1/10 the time to cut overall.....


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Oh yeah , Make sure you weld in cross bars to help keep your frame straight & un twisted while you weld up the steel ........... 

weld them in the front of the cross member , the middle section, across the back arch & the frame rails almost to the back bumper mounts.....

You can remove them when its time to plate the inside - 1 at a time , until you reach one end to the other......


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 28 2005, 12:17 PM
> *I gotta give it to you tho for scrubbing by hand -- I had to remove some grime from my frame as well to get that shit the blaster wouldnt even touch............
> Are you going to use a cutting torch or a Plasma to cut out the metal?? Plasma will save you money on grinding discs to remove ther slag...
> 
> ...


Not sure yet, most likely a torch


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

In the end -- if you get a plasma ... You can cut all of it within a short time of you have stencils..... You will save time & money grinding the slag & the cost of a cutting torch gasses are about the same ............. Compare the two - you can rent a Plasma for about the same cost as torch gasses .....

You should pick up a hand full of tips & electrodes too for a plasma if you go that route...... You have to watch the penetrating arc closely to see if its cutting clean & shooting straight down - if not the arc will ruin the tips & bad tips cut shitty ..... Then if youare too close you will do damage to the electrodes & they will look like a hollow point bullet & they dont give off a good cut & need replacement asap.... Keep the tip about 1/8" to 1/4' away from the steel too..... 


Who knows tho -- I dont know how much a plasma rents for ........... It couldnt be more than that tho for a weekend......


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:uh: damn bob have you reinforced a frame before or something


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

bump


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT - I'm looking forward to seeing more progress that I KNOW you've made!!


----------



## Leroy Wells (Jan 28, 2005)

THAT SHIT GON BE CRUNK FA SHO ON DEM TWENTY FO'S



NOW CAN YOU DIG IT?


----------



## Yung NiggaZ (Dec 10, 2004)

I FEELS YEA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I should've known

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2005, 03:54 PM
> *I should've known
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> [snapback]2664721[/snapback]​*


what?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jan 31 2005, 03:56 PM
> *what?
> [snapback]2664735[/snapback]​*


:dunno:

that he's puttin' tankie fo's on dat bitch


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2005, 03:57 PM
> *:dunno:
> 
> that he's puttin' tankie fo's on dat bitch
> ...


oh my


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Puttin in work  Keep the pics coming


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

TweetieBirds+2" ---- Gawiin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 31 2005, 03:15 PM
> *TweetieBirds+2"  ---- Gawiin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2664832[/snapback]​*



jordan and a inch for good measure, gawwiin geegoo :0


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 31 2005, 03:19 PM
> *TTT - I'm looking forward to seeing more progress that I KNOW you've made!!
> [snapback]2664570[/snapback]​*


SHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Not much new now, still cleaning it up, got the welder and shit here so getting close :biggrin: 

Got these today


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Leroy Wells_@Jan 31 2005, 03:21 PM
> *THAT SHIT GON BE CRUNK FA SHO ON DEM TWENTY FO'S
> NOW CAN YOU DIG IT?
> [snapback]2664579[/snapback]​*


ummm no


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

you could put on DEM THANGS 10"s smaller than TWENY FO's


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

13s all day


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

BMH = :twak:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

looking good shit is gonna be tight ass hell


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

26s :0


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Jan 31 2005, 10:31 PM
> *BMH = :twak:
> [snapback]2666764[/snapback]​*


??? huh


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Feb 1 2005, 10:38 AM
> *??? huh
> [snapback]2667947[/snapback]​*


Showtime?


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 1 2005, 10:39 AM
> *Showtime?
> [snapback]2667952[/snapback]​*


But of course


Eric= :twak:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Imma whore this topic up now.........OH it's ooooonnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:scrutinize:
:twak: 
:nono:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

i stopped by to see joseph today but he must have been hiding.


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyGreenLac_@Feb 5 2005, 07:04 PM
> *i stopped by to see joseph today but he must have been hiding.
> [snapback]2687718[/snapback]​*


You back in town? Saw you called but was working on the cutty so I didnt hear it


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

All the pics are on the camera so thats just one off my phone


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

use a digi fool


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 7 2005, 09:14 AM
> *use a digi fool
> [snapback]2691698[/snapback]​*


Yeah you can borrow mine


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

yea i was i drove by saw the blaze out front and the tempo was there figured you were in the garage i gave a honk and shit but no response.whats under the cover?


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyGreenLac_@Feb 7 2005, 09:23 AM
> *yea i was i drove by saw the blaze out front and the tempo was there figured you were in the garage i gave a honk and shit but no response.whats under the cover?
> [snapback]2691724[/snapback]​*


WHATS IN THE BOX?????



Under the cover was brians beamer, had to do a few things to it. Should knocked on the door...w/ music bumping,grinding and what not couldnt hear shit outside.


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 7 2005, 09:14 AM
> *use a digi fool
> [snapback]2691698[/snapback]​*


Yeah I know, you know I have A hard time uploadinding them.


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

yeah i figured you were doing something.oh well,maybe next weekend or something


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

Pumps need a piss change anytime soon joe?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

What size metal was that??


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Feb 7 2005, 09:31 AM
> *Pumps need a piss change anytime soon joe?
> [snapback]2691752[/snapback]​*


U funny


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 7 2005, 09:34 AM
> *What size metal was that??
> [snapback]2691763[/snapback]​*


3/16


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyGreenLac_@Feb 7 2005, 09:30 AM
> *yeah i figured you were doing something.oh well,maybe next weekend or something
> [snapback]2691749[/snapback]​*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Feb 7 2005, 09:35 AM
> *3/16
> [snapback]2691768[/snapback]​*


I bet that bitch set you back a couple bills......... but well worth it!!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 7 2005, 09:43 AM
> *I bet that bitch set you back a couple bills......... but well worth it!!
> [snapback]2691795[/snapback]​*


Not to bad,Just wish it was done already :biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 7 2005, 09:43 AM
> *I bet that bitch set you back a couple bills......... but well worth it!!
> [snapback]2691795[/snapback]​*


It fell off a truck.....


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

I wish


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Should be some updates this weekend


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

KOOL keep em coming


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

is it cool if i stop by?i promise i wont piss on anything.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

too bad the name "Game Over" is already taken by a purple caddy coupe .. it even says game over when the ass is locked up


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

prove it


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Feb 12 2005, 09:51 AM
> *too bad the name "Game Over" is already taken by a purple caddy coupe .. it even says game over when the ass is locked up
> [snapback]2715222[/snapback]​*


Oh, well. Havent seen it so I realy dont care, still going to call it game over...so thanks for the concern :uh:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyGreenLac_@Feb 11 2005, 07:43 PM
> *is it cool if i stop by?i promise i wont piss on anything.
> [snapback]2713713[/snapback]​*


Hit me up later, not sure whayt time we'll be out there


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

why would i lie? it was in lowrider mag a few years back.. it was a fleetwood 2dr painted pasion purple pearl with crush interior and the trunklid was chopped so the rear piece by the license plate didnt lift up just the top of the trunk did... as a matter of fact it was the cover car too. so look for LRM with a purple caddy on the front


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

gay but even if it was.its probably played out so this can be the "GAME OVER"of the millenium


----------



## LIL FLIP (Nov 23, 2004)

BUT DAY DONT HEAR ME DOE


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Feb 12 2005, 01:30 PM
> *why would i lie?  it was in lowrider mag a few years back.. it was a fleetwood 2dr painted pasion purple pearl with crush interior and the trunklid was chopped so the rear piece by the license plate didnt lift up just the top of the trunk did... as a matter of fact it was the cover car too. so look for LRM with a purple caddy on the front
> [snapback]2715676[/snapback]​*


whats your point?


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyGreenLac_@Feb 12 2005, 08:13 PM
> *gay but even if it was.its probably played out so this can be the "GAME OVER"of the millenium
> [snapback]2717290[/snapback]​*


 Noo it wasnt played out and it was only about a year ago, But fuck Id use the name anyway


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

im sayin the cutty will be tight.more than worthy of the name


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Have you seen the car? Those are some big dreams, but good luck


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

damn somebody else knows what car im talkin about...... guess i proved that one!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

and i think my point is the name GAME OVER IS already taken....


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

no one cares anyway


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)

how many names that are already takin but people keep on usin them any way get over it thats the name he chose so let it be. :0


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

john pm me your cell #i dropped my phone in a swamp lost everything


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

joe you too please


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Feb 13 2005, 07:30 AM
> *and i think my point is the name GAME OVER IS already taken....
> [snapback]2718952[/snapback]​*


And every game in this world says GAME OVER....I guess they were all stolen too!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Thats why Flip got sued .......... 




I think Bobby J's cars name was borrowed as well & I guess he has a right to be somewhat mad about it ......


What the fuck all you guys Bitching about it for anyways ??? The fuckin name ?? If he wants to use it ,Let him , If its already used, Oh Well ....


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 13 2005, 07:29 PM
> * If he wants to use it ,Let him , If its already used, Oh Well ....
> [snapback]2720717[/snapback]​*


well said :thumbsup:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Game Over - The Cadillac


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT

I want to see some more progress pics!!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 14 2005, 09:31 AM
> *TTT
> 
> I want to see some more progress pics!!
> [snapback]2722804[/snapback]​*


Sorry, realy no pics right now, started on the rear but the welder we got started fucking up (peice of shit snap-on :uh: ) so got some welding done, got all the rear peice cut out and ready to go on...just need to get this other welder over here...I'll keep it updated


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

And about the name, like I said before, realy dont care. I see that theres a car out there with the same name now but thats the name I came up with so I'm sticking with it. Thanks for pointing it out tho. I'm sure theres a hand full of cars going by that name, gotta re-used them some time


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

SPIEL ÜBER

El JUEGO SOBRE

ИГРА ЗАКОНЧЕНА

游戏经过

HERE ARE FEW OPTIONS FOR YOU ALL SAY GAME OVER,AS ACORDING TO http://ets6.freetranslation.com/


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Like i said .... I dont give a rats ass what you name the car..... Since the car has a name - I hope you have a theme to go along with it ...

You could mural it all over with favorite, well known arcade games & have some actual pieces of the video game itself torn down & used into things such as the interior : Use the glass & insert it under your trunk or hood inside a custom stitched up interior.... Maybe on the inside - who knows ...

Use the actual joysticks & shit for your switch controls ....

---- Now that them ideas are out there - it would be cool to see them being used ................


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Dont worry...I have plenty of ideas


Should have a new welder here in the next few days. Waiting for it to get droped off


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Got a new welder, worked on it sunday for a few hours, pretty much got the rear done, alittle more grinding and alittle more welding on the bottom side and its all set. Should be starting on the front  Sorry shit pic but all for now


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh that's cold....not only is it a blurry pic but there's only one posted.........................

:uh:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

thought it was my contact


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

no shizzle.......I stopped wearing my glasses, I need them readjusted BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

thats not the grinder i gave you in the pic joseph.was it too much for you to handle?


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry only camera phone pics, Tim, I'm using both grinders...just need a break from yours sometimes


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Happy hoe? :uh:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry, I get the other pics someday


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

OOOOhhhhhhhhhhhh those grinders bring back some memories, definately not mans best friend!! Looking good though 

 uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 22 2005, 02:15 PM
> *OOOOhhhhhhhhhhhh those grinders bring back some memories, definately not mans best friend!! Looking good though
> 
> 
> [snapback]2761632[/snapback]​*


:rofl: I hear ya, I cant feel my hands :biggrin: Thanks...I'll get better pics someday


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)

looks good joe mines next.


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

damn man that first pic is blurry glad you getting the frame somewhere man looks goog you painting it and everything???? :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Feb 23 2005, 01:48 PM
> *Yup
> [snapback]2766752[/snapback]​*



kool man cool cant wait to see it in tip top "show shape"


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

someday


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

spy pic


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SCLife_@Feb 22 2005, 04:41 PM
> *looks good joe mines next.
> [snapback]2762795[/snapback]​*




Your should have been done a long time ago !!!!!!!!!!!! Your in the same boat as me .........


How many people always askin ya why your car aint done yet ?????


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

HOLY SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THERE IS MORE THAN 1 PERSON WORKING ON SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











-- I sometimes wish that i could get some help on stuff................  


All i do is work on shit & it seems like im not getting anywhere soon........


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 24 2005, 06:16 PM
> *HOLY SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THERE IS MORE THAN 1 PERSON WORKING ON SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




i hear that about workin on shit and it doesnt seem like your getting anywhere.

then i always decide to buy another project, or that i wanna paint one of my daily drivers or some dumb shit thats just gonna take MORE friggin time.

or im workin on other peoples stuff

its a vicious cycle



maybe one day i will get a car out again

well actually i will get the towncar out by '06...



...at least thats what im aiming for


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Bustin ass


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Rear ends done, just need to do the C chanle(sp)


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

looks good...... inspiring me to get up and do something... hopefully soon ill start my 94 big body build up  keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Feb 28 2005, 03:29 PM
> *looks good...... inspiring me to get up and do something... hopefully soon ill start my 94 big body build up   keep it up :biggrin:
> [snapback]2789316[/snapback]​*


Thanks, Cant sell it when you sell it to me :biggrin: 

Got the c-chanle in, little bit of grinding and the rears done...til the molding


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

I know I know, shitty pic, new ones soon


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

You didnt weld in the 2" x 2" cross bars that i suggested to do while doing your frame !!!!



-- It helps keep the frame from twisting after the body was removed & while your bending steel to you rframe & that ............


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)

U DON"T NEED IT i've done a few frame off since my reg but never had done that it's not that critical.


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 2 2005, 06:32 PM
> *You didnt weld in the 2" x 2" cross bars that i suggested to do while doing your frame !!!!
> -- It helps keep the frame from twisting after the body was removed & while your bending steel to you rframe & that ............
> [snapback]2800090[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the info but I'm not to worryed about it


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Moved it up againts the wall for now, need the room. Gonna start cutting all the front pieces pretty soon


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

upload


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

painted frame for what????


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Mar 9 2005, 11:23 AM
> *upload
> 
> 
> ...



You should sell me your frame then start over! You can do it again


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 9 2005, 01:17 PM
> *painted frame for what????
> [snapback]2828500[/snapback]​*


Am I painting it? Is that the question? If so yes, I'll be painting it to match the car.The black one isn't mine, just posted it here to check it out.


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Mar 9 2005, 01:47 PM
> *You should sell me your frame then start over! You can do it again
> [snapback]2828574[/snapback]​*


Ahh good one,  Plan on doing at least one more next winter on a club car, aint shit to pick a frame up from a junk yard, maybe get one done then swap them out


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

ttt

:ugh:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SCLife_@Mar 2 2005, 08:01 PM
> *U DON"T NEED IT i've done a few frame off since my reg but never had done that it's not that critical.
> [snapback]2800762[/snapback]​*


Keep it simple as possible --

:uh:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Its cool that someone is building a hopper for this summer .......



-- But, i dont give a fuck ,,,,, John better get his ass moving along cause running or not -- Im coming to see him with his 50" Cap..........


-- Running or Not , A house call is underway -- You guys ready with that Blue one yet ??? The Baby Blue Camino is comin to a town near you ..........



Can we all say --- 12 batts, 3 pumps, & WEIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

"12 batts, 3 pumps, & WEIGHT "


There you happy?


No hopper in this thread buddy


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Mar 21 2005, 10:46 AM
> *"12 batts, 3 pumps, & WEIGHT "
> There you happy?
> No hopper in this thread buddy
> [snapback]2880974[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Mar 21 2005, 09:47 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2880979[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

no hopper in this thread build up huh :uh:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 21 2005, 12:42 PM
> *no hopper in this thread build up huh :uh:
> [snapback]2881520[/snapback]​*


nope


































:ugh: :uh: :around:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You must have some MEAN progress done to this fucker.....where's the pics??


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

not yet, past few weeks had a few other projects pop up so the frames been chilling againt the wall, every time I'm bout to get started on it something pops up and takes my space, real soon here


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

some day


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

To much shit going on


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:0


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

I like these lowered


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

Had to find something to block it up


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

Pretty buff


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

were you guys drinking again?


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@May 16 2005, 06:56 PM
> *were you guys drinking again?
> [snapback]3146131[/snapback]​*


I dont drink :scrutinize:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice progress bro...keep up the work. Are you expecting to have it finished this year or is this a 2 or 3 year project??


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Looking good... Im making sure my cutty is sold before yours comes out! Cuz you making more competition than I can afford...  



Unless you wanna swap frames :biggrin: lol


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by J-Dubb2_@May 16 2005, 07:01 PM
> *I dont drink :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3146153[/snapback]​*


yeah and I have a drivers license.


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 16 2005, 07:03 PM
> *Nice progress bro...keep up the work. Are you expecting to have it finished this year or is this a 2 or 3 year project??
> [snapback]3146171[/snapback]​*


My plan is to get it painted before winter. soon I'm gonna paint up the motor and shit soon and throw some chrome on it. Gonna try to get the rear shit chromed soon, just taking my time, gotta alot of little side jobs going on


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@May 16 2005, 07:05 PM
> *Looking good... Im making sure my cutty is sold before yours comes out! Cuz you making more competition than I can afford...
> Unless you wanna swap frames :biggrin:  lol
> [snapback]3146181[/snapback]​*


 Let me sleep on it :biggrin:


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@May 16 2005, 07:07 PM
> *yeah and I have a drivers license.
> [snapback]3146191[/snapback]​*


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-Dubb2_@May 16 2005, 07:08 PM
> * gotta alot of little side jobs going on
> [snapback]3146197[/snapback]​*


Including mine.. "As soon as I shit, or get off the pot"... :0 Imma call Brian this week, I never did get my racks done..---I just been blowing money lately & the fact that my daughters education costs more than college for me doesnt help :uh:


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@May 16 2005, 07:12 PM
> *Including mine.. "As soon as I shit, or get off the pot"...  :0 Imma call Brian this week, I never did get my racks done..---I just been blowing money lately & the fact that my daughters education costs more than college for me doesnt help :uh:
> [snapback]3146223[/snapback]​*


I hear ya, we all aint ballin like Eric :biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@May 16 2005, 07:12 PM
> *Including mine.. "As soon as I shit, or get off the pot"...  :0 Imma call Brian this week, I never did get my racks done..---I just been blowing money lately & the fact that my daughters education costs more than college for me doesnt help :uh:
> [snapback]3146223[/snapback]​*


I hear that shit my kids pre school is almost double my rent.


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@May 16 2005, 07:14 PM
> *I hear that shit my kids pre school is almost double my rent.
> [snapback]3146239[/snapback]​*



I pay $205 each week- no if ands or buts :angry: With that i could finance a caddi XLR or a Drop top benz :angry: :angry:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

Some side jobs


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

Diff. Blazer


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

, The UPS guy just stoped by


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I love the UPS & FEDEX trucks...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J-Dubb2_@May 17 2005, 04:40 PM
> *Some side jobs
> [snapback]3150614[/snapback]​*


no more rust =


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 17 2005, 06:57 PM
> *I love the UPS & FEDEX trucks...... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [snapback]3151340[/snapback]​*


HELL YES, should be sending some shit out soon


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

Finaly got started a bit on the front


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

Another side job


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

Got the rear all grinded


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: ohhhh yeah!......


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

Working on the rear diff. now, bout to start strippin' the engine...


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD TAKE UR TIME IT WILL PAY OFF LOVE THEM OLD'S


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks guys, yeah Im taking it slow, want to do it right


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

easier to find this topic now... 


ttt


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Aug 2 2005, 02:21 PM
> *easier to find this topic now...
> ttt
> [snapback]3528596[/snapback]​*


ttt for the homey


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Working on the rear diff now, should be ready to send it out soon


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, after watch Big doe and tim kill it with his big body, I finaly got the rest of my shit cut out. :cheesy:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Now I just gotta do the shit for the rails andits ready for welding 

Once we get done with this we're gonna knock the frame out, just finishing up on the wet sanding and buffing then paint all the trim and throw it back toghter


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Got the truck all done a few weeks ago, Ill try to post pics later, a few more side jobs poped up but should start slamming on it tomarrow  Im laid off next Friday so all the time......Nd no money


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

looking good for a bunch of white dudes jk. but whats up with the progress picc


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Sep 25 2005, 11:05 AM~3880570
> *Well, after watch Big doe and tim kill it with his big body, I finaly got the rest of my shit cut out.  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: 

Trying to finish it. :biggrin: Your shit is looking good homie.


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks tim, trying to finish it up real soon but me and my boy keep getting side jobs (body work) so hopefully some new pics soon rick 

In the mean time I cleaned up my garage and found this laying around :0


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Nov 3 2005, 06:49 PM~4130730
> *Thanks tim, trying to finish it up real soon but me and my boy keep getting side jobs (body work) so hopefully some new pics soon rick
> 
> In the mean time I cleaned up my garage and found this laying around  :0
> *


you better clean my jack stands before you give them back

:cheesy:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Nov 4 2005, 09:36 PM~4140999
> *you better clean my jack stands before you give them back
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


this cracker.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

shit by the time you get that done, gonna be time to roll mine in......
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WHITE-OUT (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Nov 5 2005, 03:54 AM~4142308
> *this cracker....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



<-----****** HERE TAKES OFFENSE


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

damn side jobs :angry:


----------



## WHITE-OUT (Nov 13, 2005)

GOOD CHOICE OF COLOR


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WHITE-OUT_@Nov 14 2005, 12:11 PM~4202477
> *<-----****** HERE TAKES OFFENSE
> *


GOOD FOR YOU :roflmao:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

cute, Tbone made a new friend


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

off topic


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Nov 24 2005, 01:31 PM~4270211
> *:biggrin:
> *


HOLY FUCK YOUR FRAME IS ONE FIRE PUT THAT SHIT OUT.





Sorry i am trying to entertain myself.


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Thats how hot it is


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Bet you can't wait to help do that to my shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 2 2005, 10:55 AM~4320868
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Bet you can't wait to help do that to my shit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Should go good, just got more gas for the welder getting close. got 3 more side jobs to pop out(not counting your brothers) should have it wraped in a week of work then need to mold it. just need to fit it in somewhere


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Dec 2 2005, 11:51 AM~4321696
> *Should go good, just got more gas for the welder getting close. got 3 more side jobs to pop out(not counting your brothers) should have it wraped in a week of work then need to mold it. just need to fit it in somewhere
> *



LMAO, which brother?? dont you have to do both of there rides this winter??


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

that should be the plan


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Sounds like fun!!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

LMAO, looking at you and the pic of scarface in the background, you may be related!!!
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

I'd get a neon sign for the alley...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Eric_@Dec 7 2005, 08:16 PM~4359913
> *I'd get a neon sign for the alley...
> *



lol, id get a car!!!!!!!!





































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

whats up my minn. homeys............... :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Dec 8 2005, 02:23 PM~4364979
> *whats up my minn. homeys............... :biggrin:
> *


Not much, trying to make that money


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Dec 7 2005, 09:16 PM~4359913
> *I'd get a neon sign for the alley...
> *


Getting there, maybe even beter :0 

Well heres where the frame sits, a week ago I ran out of gas for the tourches,Reloaded finished the cuts and grinded every thing down.The a few days later ran out of gas on the welder had to refill that,.Got pretty much all the front stuff and belly done besides the bottom, started on the top rail and ran out of wire
:twak: Everytime we get going on it we hit a wall :angry: So once I get some wire finish up the rails then its ready to flip :biggrin: getting there. Plus got a VW to paint this weekend


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Well got the wire today and spent a few hours on it, pretty much ready to flip got to finish the driver side rail left and some grinding. Once we flip it all thats left is the bottom rails and the bottom front. getting there, cant wait to start molding it


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Well got the wire today and spent a few hours on it, pretty much ready to flip got to finish the driver side rail left and some grinding. Once we flip it all thats left is the bottom rails and the bottom front. getting there, cant wait to start molding it


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

I need a to get a damn camera


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, finshed all the top shit and sides, got the bottom front and rails left then its ready for some metal to metal 

I should be getting a new camera in the next day or two so If I can figure out how to post em Ill take better pics


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Jan 4 2006, 09:57 AM~4545749
> *
> I should be getting a new camera in the next day or two so If I can figure out how to post em Ill take better pics
> *


welcome to 2006


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:twak:

You know how I am with this shit


----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

looks good , whats left on it to do


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Not much for the wrapin part, got all the bottom parts cut out and ready for welding, then I can start molding it


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Before and after


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

any question?


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

gotten any more done on it lately?? :biggrin:


----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

WE WANT SOME MORE PIC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

I thought this was "Game Over"


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

soon, all most done with the welding, Been hard the past to weeks to work on it, Time. Once I get it welded and grinded I'll start molding it right away and get it ready for paint


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@Feb 3 2006, 05:47 PM~4769501
> *I thought this was "Game Over"
> 
> 
> ...


Someone pointed that out after I came up with the name, Im still stickin with it


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Feb 5 2006, 07:29 AM~4780353
> *Someone pointed that out after I came up with the name, Im still stickin with it
> *



get em!!! :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

WE WANT NEW PIC :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

soon, just got back to welding abit, need to do some grinding, and figure how to post pics off my dig. insted of my camera phone


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Feb 9 2006, 02:52 PM~4811430
> *soon, just got back to welding abit, need to do some grinding, and figure how to post pics off my dig. insted of my camera phone
> *



http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jht...pq-locale=en_US

download that,real easy to use


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

I'll try it


otherwise should have pics on monday


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

well heres where Im at, got everything welded up except the to bottom rails and a couple small things, got a little more grinding to do then after the rails get done I'm going to start molding, best pics I could get


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

very nice looks great..get new pics up when u can..next year ill start my frame off on my caddy..just dont have the money this yr..but i already got the frame so im halfway there..looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

thanks, I'm trying to figure how to post off my camera onco I do I'll post more pics.

Yeah you got a good start if you have a frame already


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Feb 14 2006, 02:10 PM~4847427
> *thanks, I'm trying to figure how to post off my camera onco I do I'll post more pics.
> 
> Yeah you got a good start if you have a frame already
> *


i dont have the $$$ or the frame what kind of a start do i have?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: 


































j/p!!!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 15 2006, 12:47 PM~4853895
> *i dont have the $$$ or the frame what kind of a start do i have??????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> j/p!!!
> *


or rims yet :0


----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

here 's a guy that will give u all the help u need :biggrin: :biggrin: keep the good work up :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

got the body back in the garage, just need to make the dolly now


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

the old guy you bought it from would flip if you showed him these pics :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

best buys are from the old people though!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Im a stop over ther in the summer and show him


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

the frame??? :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

nah, I'ma bring him pics, hopfully by mid to late summer it'll be drivable




smart ass


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Mar 1 2006, 10:52 AM~4952849
> *nah, I'ma bring him pics, hopfully by mid to late summer it'll be drivable
> smart ass
> *


runs in the family!!!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:biggrin:

order your rims yet??


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

should have em and the kid brothers some time next week! i will have to post some pics on here or something! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

p. s. curtis was cool to talk to and helpful but god dam it was a pain in the ass! making sure they got everything right, prices, calling like 3 different places, then when it was all finished they called me back and said my check card was declined, turned out i have a daily limit, so i had to call the bank and change that for the day!! only took like 2 hours to get it all sorted out, but its all good now!! ($790 for the 13's and i called discount, $130 for the rubber with 5/8" whitewalls)


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

nice, once I get some x-tra cash Im ordering mine, cant wait to see them


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah im looking forward to see how they turn out! I will post some pics somewere, or just send em to you!! neve thought my 13's would be almost as much as my 22's though!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

what color did you get? imma oder mine in a couple of months......who did you order them through?


----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

when you show the old guy the pic he going drop dead :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Mar 2 2006, 12:35 PM~4960472
> *what color did you get? imma oder mine in a couple of months......who did you order them through?
> *


Curtis, or USOFAMILY on here, outta KY


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by speedman_@Mar 2 2006, 04:48 PM~4962153
> *when you show the old guy the pic he going drop dead :biggrin:
> *


No shit, when he found out what I was gonna do with it he almost didnt sell it to me, thought I was making it a hopper, but I talked him into it


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Mar 2 2006, 06:50 PM~4963420
> *Curtis, or USOFAMILY on here, outta KY
> *


Yeah i ordered two sets from curtis:

14's for $700
white dish, chrome nips, hub, black front spokes, and chrome rear spokes

13's for $790
gold dish, chrome lip, chrome nips, chrome hub, gold knock off, all green spokes!!

Those prices include shipping. If you need his # let me know!!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 3 2006, 02:30 PM~4969778
> *T
> T
> T
> *



yup!!!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Got one ready, going to get another engine stand tonight


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Mar 7 2006, 03:30 PM~4996114
> *Got one ready, going to get another engine stand tonight
> *



uh oh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

lookin good, now get some tires


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

:0 lookin good


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Mar 8 2006, 08:13 PM~5005709
> *lookin good, now get some tires
> *



Two weekends from now i will be back in town!!! discount quoted me $120 mounted and balanced!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Mar 2 2006, 07:50 PM~4963420
> *I'M OUTTA KY
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Mar 11 2006, 01:43 PM~5026507
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 100%STREET (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 3 2006, 01:24 PM~4968616
> *Yeah i ordered two sets from curtis:
> 
> 14's for $700
> ...


wow you got a DEAL on that 1st set of rims.

Shit talking aside the car is coming along good.


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

thanks


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

need to get some bolts then ready to get it off the jack stands


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

ooooowwwwwweeeee!!! looking good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

hopfully more progress pics soon...need some cash


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)

well what u waitin for go get some work done. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Mar 26 2006, 10:15 AM~5122380
> *hopfully more progress pics soon...need some cash
> *


need cash to take pics???



































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good man,good to see it done right the first time,


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

any new progress :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

naw nothing yet, just got back from milwalkee for the past week, gonna finish the wrapping pretty quick here and get going on the molding, hard when I got my kid, cant do shit then


and 79guttless no reason to take pics of the dust


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Apr 2 2006, 09:03 AM~5164976
> *and 79guttless no reason to take pics of the dust
> *


ouch!!! are those fighting words???


----------



## texasking (Mar 24, 2006)

any progress pics :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

just what I got, gonna try to get something done this weekend, may get the belly ready for the blasters but just got back to work so all my times going into that


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Apr 4 2006, 07:22 PM~5180140
> *just what I got, gonna try to get something done this weekend, may get the belly ready for the blasters but just got back to work so all my times going into that
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
im suppose to believe you would rather work than put in work on the car??


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 4 2006, 08:24 PM~5180155
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> im suppose to believe you would rather work than put in work on the car??
> *


need money to work on the car


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

got this done


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

nice


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Chrome dat focker


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 19 2006, 07:59 AM~5271282
> *Chrome dat focker
> *


soon grass hopper


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

shitty pic but finaly got the frame on the stands


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

OOOOOWWWWWEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

month and a half, and no progress?


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

yeah, shits been crazy, gotta get to discount then start molding it just no damn time


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

just some random pics, been sitting for a minute, bout to get the steel and stuff to make the body dolly so I can get the belly and fire wall preped hopefully I'll get some time to work on it


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

just picked up some tube steel to make the dolly 











Thanks again chad


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Jul 22 2006, 02:03 PM~5822488
> *just picked up some tube steel to make the dolly
> 
> 
> ...



hope it works for ya, not really pretty but it was like 1/2 price


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 29 2006, 01:16 PM~5864558
> *hope it works for ya, not really pretty but it was like 1/2 price
> *


shit it will look fine once its painted ;-) got it all cut and ready just to damn hot out


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

THAT MOTHER IS GOING TO BE BAD ASS BRO. WHEN DONE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Aug 5 2006, 04:28 PM~5908810
> *THAT MOTHER IS GOING TO BE BAD ASS BRO. WHEN DONE. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

finaly got a tank for the welder :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

almost done with the dollie, just gotta make some plates for the bolts to hold on the body and then drill the holes for the wheels










not the best welds but not bad for a beginer


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Aug 13 2006, 11:49 AM~5957989
> *finaly got a tank for the welder :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


about time


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Aug 13 2006, 08:17 PM~5960931
> *about time
> *


I dont grow money


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Aug 15 2006, 04:51 PM~5974117
> *I dont grow money
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

bump


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

not to much to report, realy havnt had much time at all to get out to the garage but weldings pretty much done I still got some lite grinding to do but had to start putting some metal 2 metal on the seems  



















not much I know but hopfully I'll be getting some time to put more than a hr or two in at a time soon


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

Whem you get laid off for the winter, hit me up if you need any help I am home all day.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

yeah shit talking aside your car is coming along good, looks like a clean car is being born in MN :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Oct 13 2006, 07:59 PM~6365012
> *Whem you get laid off for the winter, hit me up if you need any help I am home all day.
> *


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

to da top


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

laid off now so besides not having cash I got time, my compresser blew so got it in the shop in the meantime figure I'd get a coat of mud in some aeras 






































If anyones looking for some cutlass headlight trim lmk I got these two


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

i know how it is to be lay off and try to find money to finish your car


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

nice build up pics too homie!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

thanks waiting on the primer and sealer for the frame, started a new job also so should have some cash sooner or later


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

any new pics?


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

damn, that was a clean car bro, cant blame you 4 tearing into it, its alot easier! dont let them give you shit on how long it takes, it will be a damn clean car when its done if you take your time plus the family thing and work takes u alot of time. you gotta make a living and provide for a family brfore you can do anything on your car, makes you work that much harder to get shit done so you can work on your pride and joy. im on my 4th year on my regal and its not half done yet. keep up the good work, good luck!


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Dec 12 2006, 03:24 PM~6748301
> *damn, that was a clean car bro, cant blame you 4 tearing into it, its alot easier!  dont let them give you shit on how long it takes, it will be a damn clean car when its done if you take your time plus the family thing and work takes u alot of time.  you gotta make a living and provide for a family brfore you can do anything on your car, makes you work that much harder to get shit done so you can work on your pride and joy.  im on my 4th year on my regal and its not half done yet.  keep up the good work, good luck!
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Dec 12 2006, 03:24 PM~6748301
> *damn, that was a clean car bro, cant blame you 4 tearing into it, its alot easier!  dont let them give you shit on how long it takes, it will be a damn clean car when its done if you take your time plus the family thing and work takes u alot of time.  you gotta make a living and provide for a family brfore you can do anything on your car, makes you work that much harder to get shit done so you can work on your pride and joy.  im on my 4th year on my regal and its not half done yet.  keep up the good work, good luck!
> *


thanks, once I get going at the new job and handle some things should be set....hopfully


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Dec 12 2006, 03:56 AM~6745685
> *any new pics?
> *


none right now, got all the bondo work pretty much done, just may have to add a little in a few spots, spent like 11 hrs out there the one day I had a chance to work on it


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

thinkin about going black with it and some pin stripin, was gonna do red but leanin towards black now :dunno:


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

only thing i would change is that damn fall apart 3.8 engine. scrap that bitch and go chevy v8, especially in a show car. im willing to bet that you could build a whole 350 chromed out for the cost of rebuilding, plating and polishing on the 3.8. if you dont know how to do it get a hold of me and i can help talk you through getting everything mounted up and what not, i could get pics, mines already in but its coming out to switch to the new frame so i will have pics of mounts. if anybody else needs help i am willing to get you through the basics.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I always look forward to bondo'n up a frame........... 3.8 still in it huh ??? Not going your traditional V-8 route ??? fuck it i guess - if it runs good ,,,, Why fuck with it ??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lets see some more pics !!!!!!!!!!!!! I been anxious as hell to work on something .... i been over to lavs house theis month than all of last year combine just trying to get my clothes dirty


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

I probally will keep the 3.8 dont feel like messing with it and its got low miles, Ill have pics after I prime it, maybe Ill get pics tomarrow but its just all sanded down now, nothing to big


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

not to much new, got the frame all sanded down, gonna put another coat on in a few aeras then go over it again then its ready to be shot, depending on the weather hopfully a few weeks


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:0 :scrutinize:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Foook it - keep the 3.8.............. When can i see some paint on it ???


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

frames almost ready, as soon as it warms up a bit and I get my compressor back from the shop


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

hurry up, got another project for you..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2007, 09:14 AM~6983305
> *hurry up, got another project for you..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## _|¤|<€® (Nov 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

need update?


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

:thumbsup: looks good joe


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWEEPAZ4LIFE (Jan 11, 2007)

Your work bench looks nicer then my kitchen! :biggrin: :0


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 30 2007, 08:58 PM~7133116
> *:thumbsup: looks good joe
> *


Thanks, hopfully shot here pretty soon, gotta bite your style and go black :0


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWEEPAZ4LIFE_@Jan 30 2007, 10:49 PM~7134341
> *Your work bench looks nicer then my kitchen!  :biggrin:  :0
> *


lol


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

bump, should be painted once I move it to brians garage, to cold right now


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

got the final coat on it, probaly sand it down in the next few days


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

one lower almost ready for chrome....love molding :thumbsdown:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Feb 11 2007, 05:22 PM~7233766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you plate the whole side of that lower arm


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Feb 11 2007, 06:49 PM~7233954
> *did you plate the whole side of that lower arm
> *



yes


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Feb 11 2007, 06:49 PM~7233954
> *did you plate the whole side of that lower arm
> *


The plating was done by chaddyb but yes the whole side is plated


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

You'll never get that lower a- arm into the brackets on the frame now.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Feb 11 2007, 06:51 PM~7233969
> *The plating was done by chaddyb but yes the whole side is plated
> *



ha ha beat ya to it :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 11 2007, 06:53 PM~7233981
> *You'll never get that lower a- arm into the brackets on the frame now.
> *


yeah you will you just have to know how to work it


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 11 2007, 06:54 PM~7233983
> *ha ha beat ya to it  :biggrin:
> *


saw that :angry: :twak:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

you check to see if its gonna fit back in the mounts... those arms are a tight fit stock


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 11 2007, 06:55 PM~7233988
> *yeah you will you just have to know how to work it
> *


x2


good thing you know how


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Feb 11 2007, 06:56 PM~7234003
> *you check to see if its gonna fit back in the mounts... those arms are a tight fit stock
> *


its under control


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

arent you done yet????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 12 2007, 04:44 PM~7241485
> *arent you done yet?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ummm yeah


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

bout time!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT for game-over nice build man if you find u need a cutty part lemme know i have a few laying around....cant wait to see it when it is done...will u hop it and what color will u be fininshing up with.....


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Feb 12 2007, 08:02 PM~7242997
> *TTT for game-over nice build man if you find u need a cutty part lemme know i have a few laying around....cant wait to see it when it is done...will u hop it and what color will u be fininshing up with.....
> *


thanks Ill keep that in mind, was gonna do red but going with black now, and gonna pin strip it and shit


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

hey joe remember this?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Feb 12 2007, 10:22 PM~7244592
> *hey joe remember this?
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

sounds sweet man ...keep us posted.....and lemme know on those cutty parts......how about the lift what kinda set up u thinkin u would recomend PITBULL ....he is a super nice guy and he has proven his equipment....


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Feb 13 2007, 10:04 PM~7254027
> *sounds sweet man ...keep us posted.....and lemme know on those cutty parts......how about the lift what kinda set up u thinkin u would recomend PITBULL ....he is a super nice guy and he has proven his equipment....
> *


already got these, should work for now


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

that is a nice set up my boy used showtime in his single pump cutty ....it will look nice in that trunk.......TTT


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

[/quote]

Why are you posting my pictures again?? :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

>


Why are you posting my pictures again?? :biggrin:
[/quote]
nice try, got your pics right here


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Just went through all 23 pages... man that is nice work.... can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 14 2007, 06:05 PM~7262280
> *Just went through all 23 pages... man that is nice work.... can't wait to see it done.
> *


thanks, been way over due


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

lmao......i think you have me mistaken for someone else..... :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

You must expect people to need oxygen when they see "Game Over" finished... All you need is a mask for that air system and you are set... :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 14 2007, 07:51 PM~7263185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao, Imma have em drop down like in a air plane :rofl:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Need an Adex or waterman ??? I got an extra to get rid of ........ I need to get some extra stuff & I aint hopping shit for awhile anyways so ...... Yeah


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 15 2007, 06:40 AM~7266636
> *Need an Adex or waterman ??? I got an extra to get rid of ........ I need to get some extra stuff & I aint hopping shit for awhile anyways so ...... Yeah
> *


Im good, thanks, got all my set up shit


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so what is this that you put on the frame to smooth it out? is it body filler? or what




































If anyones looking for some cutlass headlight trim lmk I got these two









[/quote]


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> so what is this that you put on the frame to smooth it out? is it body filler? or what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
I went over all the seems with metal 2 metal, a little done in this pic










then once I sanded all that down I went over it a few times with bondo like in the other pics, Got one more coat to sand down in a few aers then it should be ready for primer. some peeps use fiber glass and some use mud, I figured with the metal 2 metal coat on 1st, mud sould work fine


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

before I put the last coat on


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^right on man :thumbsup: that frame is gonna come out super smooth i bet


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 15 2007, 08:34 PM~7273035
> *^^^^right on man :thumbsup: that frame is gonna come out super smooth i bet
> *


I hope so, got alot of f#ckin hours into it, glad its almost done









Then to the rest of the car


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Feb 16 2007, 02:27 PM~7279785
> *bump
> 
> 
> ...


luuukkeee.....i am your father....


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

youre such a ****...................i wish i would have known you had a t-topper i wouldnt mind having one for me


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyGreenLac_@Feb 16 2007, 05:57 PM~7280725
> *youre such a ****...................i wish i would have known you had a t-topper i wouldnt mind having one for me
> *


I think its time for rehab timbo....I only bought the clip for it from you :around:


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

i guess i wasnt paying attention.oh well.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

Had some help today, wierd not talking to myself


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

pimpin e










what a crack head :rofl:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

brian clams he works, yappin on the phone with lucky


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

got the front all ready, ran out of paper :angry: all thats left are the finishing touches on the humps


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

int is out, dash and shit next....pain in the ass with a power seat you cant move to get to the bolts


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

so you do you guys think? shave the fire wall or leave the a/c and shit?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Feb 17 2007, 08:03 PM~7287533
> *so you do you guys think? shave the fire wall or leave the a/c and shit?
> *


sweet build up homie looking good :thumbsup: , i think shaving the fire wall looks good but i like to have A/C and have everything functional but it would definitely clean up the engine compartment get rid of a lot of hoses. its up to you uffin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Feb 17 2007, 10:03 PM~7287533
> *so you do you guys think? shave the fire wall or leave the a/c and shit?
> *


Man if you are gonna swing dat shit loose the AC..... that compressor is a lot of unneeded weight in the front.... :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Feb 17 2007, 10:35 PM~7288232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



probaly do some gas hoppin but Im not looking for big inches, mainly doing show so for that reason Ill prob shave it to have it cleaner

Thanks for the feed back uffin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Feb 17 2007, 09:01 PM~7287523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey, I remember this car. I think the last guy drove it more though


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 18 2007, 01:27 PM~7290804
> *hey, I remember this car.  I think the last guy drove it more though
> *


just alittle bit more


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Feb 17 2007, 10:02 PM~7287531
> *int is out, dash and shit next....pain in the ass with a power seat you cant move to get to the bolts
> 
> 
> ...



tell me about it :uh: ... nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

only put in a couple hrs today, solo so not much
got this bitch out, prob gonna keep it out, dont feel like puttin it back in


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

got the door panels off and a few other interior things, I'll pull the doors soon


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

now a little bit with the D/A and the 2nd lowers ready for chrome


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Feb 18 2007, 10:12 PM~7293304
> *only put in a couple hrs today, solo so not much
> got this bitch out, prob gonna keep it out, dont feel like puttin it back in
> 
> ...


I hated taking that shit out of my cutty..... it was a bitch to get it out...I wasnt planing on putting it back in so we werent to careful taking it out :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 18 2007, 09:07 PM~7293589
> *I hated taking that shit out of my cutty..... it was a bitch to get it out...I wasnt planing on putting it back in so we werent to careful taking it out :0  :roflmao:
> *


lol, Ive been undecided but think Ill leave it out, make it look cleaner and dont have to mess with reinstalling it


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 18 2007, 10:07 PM~7293589
> *I hated taking that shit out of my cutty..... it was a bitch to get it out...I wasnt planing on putting it back in so we werent to careful taking it out :0  :roflmao:
> *


i used a hamer to take mine out.came out pritty easy it toke longer to clean up the mess :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Feb 19 2007, 12:20 PM~7297014
> *i used a hamer to take mine out.came out pritty easy it toke longer to clean up the mess :biggrin:
> *


man we use the same tools I see.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

doors ready to drop....


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

I need a hair cut lol


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

damn youre gettin fat.......


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by White Boy_@Feb 20 2007, 05:45 PM~7310196
> *damn youre gettin fat.......
> *


winter weight


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

just picked up some 1 shot paint and reducer.....but my pin stripers going on his honey moon so it will be shot once he gets back uffin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

You should rename this car

"Worth the Wait"


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Mar 2 2007, 06:57 AM~7389198
> *You should rename this car
> 
> "Worth the Wait"
> *


sell me a money tree


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 2 2007, 05:29 PM~7392448
> *sell me a money tree
> *


I got lights and fertilizer.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Mar 2 2007, 05:34 PM~7392471
> *I got lights and fertilizer.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 2 2007, 06:29 PM~7392448
> *sell me a money tree
> *


you can't afford it :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Mar 2 2007, 05:57 AM~7389198
> *You should rename this car
> 
> "Worth the Wait"
> *





Good name..........................


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

All i see are little frogs where your pics should be ......... ImageShack bullshit.......


I wanna see whats goin on ..............DAMMIT


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 3 2007, 06:18 PM~7398576
> *All i see are little frogs where your pics should be ......... ImageShack bullshit.......
> I wanna see whats goin on ..............DAMMIT
> *


realy? they come up on mine but may be in my cookies, I noticed imageshack isnt on the upload thread any more, wonder if it is down?


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

gotta use photobucket.the pix stay up til you delete them from your buket gallery


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

any body want to buy the ac box? someone pmed me awhile back on my other screen name and I deleted it so if anyones interested hit me up


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 9 2007, 09:23 AM~7443710
> *any body want to buy the ac box? someone pmed me awhile back on my other screen name and I deleted it so if anyones interested hit me up
> 
> *


ttt

?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

paint booth set


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Feb 26 2007, 10:46 PM~7359909
> *just picked up some 1 shot paint and reducer.....but my pin stripers going on his honey moon so it will be shot once he gets back uffin:
> *




tell him to stripe it on his honeymoon


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)

nice to see u gettin some more work done on the frame joe. :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 22 2007, 09:47 AM~7528890
> *tell him to stripe it on his honeymoon
> *


I tryed....the nerve of the guy :angry: :tongue:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SCLife_@Mar 22 2007, 02:37 PM~7530530
> *nice to see u gettin some more work done on the frame joe. :biggrin:
> *


slowly :biggrin:


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 22 2007, 02:40 PM~7530550
> *slowly :biggrin:
> *


man i know about slow finally pulled the 4 door off the frame about 2 weeks ago but thats it so far to much shit goin on brittanys been sick for about 6 weeks an now i'm sick so it's stopin me from gettin it were it needs to be needleast to same it's not far enuff as it needs to be. :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 22 2007, 02:39 PM~7530541
> *I tryed....the nerve of the guy :angry:  :tongue:
> *




if I knew how, I'd do it for you....I could use the cash


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 22 2007, 09:07 PM~7533336
> *if I knew how, I'd do it for you....I could use the cash
> *


If your interested Ill buy the stuff if you want to give it a shot...


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLife_@Mar 22 2007, 01:54 PM~7530649
> *man i know about slow finally pulled the 4 door off the frame about 2 weeks ago but thats it so far to much shit goin on brittanys been sick for about 6 weeks an now i'm sick so it's stopin me from gettin it were it needs to be needleast to same it's not far enuff as it needs to be.  :biggrin:
> *


You mean you finally got up off your ass to do something!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



j/p :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

brian and eric puttin in some work sand blastin...and brian on the phone like always


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

got this bitch striped




















sorry bob, we drink coke down here


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

well I wasnt gonna pull the dash.... :uh: 




















had to take the big rim body off pic :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

even got the women workin on the dailys


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 24 2007, 11:50 PM~7545723
> *brian and eric puttin in some work sand blastin...and brian on the phone like always
> 
> 
> ...


hes always on it but he never answers the damn thing


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by White Boy_@Mar 25 2007, 09:07 AM~7546814
> *hes always on it but he never answers the damn thing
> *


Thats a good point, makes no sense


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

the boss can be on the phone worker should be workin


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Mar 25 2007, 02:03 PM~7548163
> *the boss can be on the phone worker should be workin
> *


:twak: lol :rofl:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

got it in primer :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

This gonna be ready by Friday


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 26 2007, 03:31 PM~7555211
> *This gonna be ready by Friday
> *


thrusday


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

frame looks good,but if your gonna be hopping reinforce those a-arm mounts or your gonna rip one of them off,it would be a shame to see that after all that work,just my .02


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Mar 26 2007, 07:17 PM~7556717
> *frame looks good,but if your gonna be hopping reinforce those a-arm mounts or your gonna rip one of them off,it would be a shame to see that after all that work,just my .02
> *


thanks for the info but Im doing show, not hopping


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 25 2007, 02:29 PM~7548480
> *:twak: lol :rofl:
> *




thats right the boss and him hop now thats funny everyone will be lucky to even see it when its done


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Mar 28 2007, 10:58 PM~7574233
> *thats right the boss and him hop now thats funny everyone will be lucky to even see it when its done
> *


Ill take it out when its done.................


----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 29 2007, 04:15 PM~7578670
> *Ill take it out when its done.................
> *


once :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by White Boy_@Mar 30 2007, 02:52 PM~7586103
> *once :biggrin:
> *


gotta get pics in the sun


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

sealer coat


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

base


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

clear


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

should be pinned striped in the next week


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

next wet sand it and the pin striper will do his thing and then re clear and the frame is done


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 7 2007, 12:29 PM~7638017
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:uh:


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS DDAAAAMMNN ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585+Apr 8 2007, 09:41 AM~7642834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, it'll be better once its striped


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Do mine next


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 9 2007, 10:54 AM~7649570
> *Do mine next
> *


lol


ummmm, no


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice, piant it the color of the car, I did the same thing you just did to my 61 and wished I had gone with the color of the car later.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Apr 9 2007, 03:51 PM~7651656
> *Nice, piant it the color of the car, I did the same thing you just did to my 61 and wished I had gone with the color of the car later.
> *


thanks  

I decided to do all black with strippin and leafin, always wanted a black g body, got it preped tonight for the strippin, should be striped thrusday and recleared saturday, then on to the body


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Looking good mah nigg


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 11 2007, 01:10 AM~7664552
> *Looking good mah nigg
> *


thanks


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice frame


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Apr 11 2007, 10:22 PM~7671894
> *Nice frame
> *


thanks, pin strippin it tonight


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 12 2007, 11:14 AM~7674999
> *Nice!!!!
> *


thanks, not hot fire but it will do  :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

NICE FRAME ITS FUN WHEN YOU PUTTING THEM TOGETHER


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 12 2007, 01:48 PM~7676081
> *thanks, not hot fire but it will do   :biggrin:
> *


How about "black abyss"!!!!! :dunno: :cheesy: 


Shits looking real good.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY+Apr 12 2007, 02:46 PM~7676446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, been in the works for to long


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

DAMN ,,,,,, you finished with that pinstripping yet???????


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

got some done, ran out pf time, heres one pic to hold you over





















:0


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

gettin the belly preped for blastin


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

YOU GOING BLACK ON IT!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

more pics


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ttt

no feed back?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

you want feedback......


SL In da house.......


Did I pass the test??


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 16 2007, 10:35 AM~7702367
> *you want feedback......
> SL In da house.......
> Did I pass the test??
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

sure


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

pinetrees in the house??


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 16 2007, 05:05 PM~7705326
> *pinetrees in the house??
> *


:around:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

did somebody say pinetrees?



frame looks sick joe-c  

nice pinstriping geronimo


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 16 2007, 05:48 PM~7705676
> *did somebody say pinetrees?
> frame looks sick joe-c
> 
> ...


thanks, turned out real nice, geronimo hooked it up


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 16 2007, 09:35 AM~7702367
> *you want feedback......
> SL In da house.......
> Did I pass the test??
> *



no :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 16 2007, 05:48 PM~7705676
> *
> frame looks sick joe-c
> 
> ...




I'm learning...thanks


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

final clear today or tomarrow, then on to the body


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

frame is looking good


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Apr 21 2007, 02:13 PM~7742827
> *frame is looking good
> *


thanks, time for the rest


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

NICE FRAME BRO


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 21 2007, 11:03 PM~7745286
> *NICE FRAME BRO
> *


thanks


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

After seeing this topic I wanna delete my build up thread!!  .......... :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Apr 22 2007, 05:10 PM~7748479
> *After seeing this topic I wanna delete my build up thread!!  .......... :biggrin:
> *


lol thanks bro, been to long for it thats for sure


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Apr 22 2007, 04:10 PM~7748479
> *After seeing this topic I wanna delete my build up thread!!  .......... :biggrin:
> *


we are just tryin to do things right and with detail to be come fam .



you got what we want that goes in the back window :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 22 2007, 08:37 PM~7749029
> *lol thanks bro, been to long for it thats for sure
> *


I did the frame off thing already,I'm gunna "tuck mine in" this time! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Apr 22 2007, 10:05 PM~7749675
> *we are just tryin to do things right and with detail to be come fam .
> you got what we want that goes in the back window :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You guys will make us proud!!Don't forget its 90%person 10% car.  I'm sure we will hook up at the picnic.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Apr 22 2007, 08:16 PM~7749770
> *I did the frame off thing already,I'm gunna "tuck mine in" this time! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> You guys will make us proud!!Don't forget its 90%person 10% car.  I'm sure we will hook up at the picnic.
> *


we'll be there for sure


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 22 2007, 07:19 PM~7749297
> *bump
> 
> 
> ...


That white shirt is gonna get durrrrrty


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

looking good bro.gess i better get back to mine


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 23 2007, 08:35 AM~7753080
> *That white shirt is gonna get durrrrrty
> *


it was worth it lol


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Apr 23 2007, 02:07 PM~7755357
> *looking good bro.gess i better get back to mine
> *


thanks, I know how it goes, mines been sittin to long


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 23 2007, 02:51 PM~7755701
> *it was worth it lol
> *


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 23 2007, 03:42 PM~7756001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

gonna start blasting the belly in the next few days, also gotta finish the supp. and smooth out another set of uppers and lowers :ugh: I hate molding shit


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

FRAME LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

You dont like molding ???????



From the way everyone on here talks - its the easiest thing in the world to do & you dont need any sort of talent or anything ......... & they do it for 1/2 of what anyonw else would charge - Although No one has ever seen anything done from them .........


Im just rambling on --- Any progress pics since the frame ?????????????????

What striping brushes did you use ???


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 28 2007, 02:51 AM~7790479
> *You dont like molding ???????
> From the way everyone on here talks - its the easiest thing in the world to do & you dont need any sort of talent or anything ......... & they do it for 1/2 of what anyonw else would charge - Although No one has ever seen anything done from them .........
> Im just rambling on --- Any progress pics since the frame ?????????????????
> ...


I myself have never said I liked molding, its not hard but Im sick of all the grinding and rewelding over and over. frames been sitting sense the final clear went on, waiting on some parts to come back and some to go out before I start putting it together, so Imma get the belly and jams done nect for sure. on the brushes Im not sure I didnt do the striping and I have no clue about that stuff

this is the only pic I have on file of my lowers before I was finished, the other pics are on here but I dont feel like back trackin, you can if you want


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 28 2007, 02:51 AM~7790479
> *
> 
> What striping brushes did you use ???
> ...





Mack 20 series sword #0, and #1


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 28 2007, 10:04 AM~7791225
> *Mack 20 series sword #0, and #1
> *


what he said


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

bump



















here you go bob, a couple pics of my lowers


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

lookin good bro cant wait to see it done what colors the ride going to be


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@May 1 2007, 03:22 PM~7812438
> *lookin good bro cant wait to see it done what colors the ride going to be
> *


thanks I cant wait either, going all black with pin stripping and leafing, gonna redo all the int. black also, just need to go rob a bank


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@May 3 2007, 04:15 PM~7828776
> *LOOKIN GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks bro, hopfully soon


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice work, hope mine turns out like yours! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@May 5 2007, 09:33 AM~7839132
> *Nice work, hope mine turns out like yours! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

that frame looks sick coming out nicely


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

Awesome work!


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Feb 12 2005, 02:30 PM~2715676
> *why would i lie?  it was in lowrider mag a few years back.. it was a fleetwood 2dr painted pasion purple pearl with crush interior and the trunklid was chopped so the rear piece by the license plate didnt lift up just the top of the trunk did... as a matter of fact it was the cover car too. so look for LRM with a purple caddy on the front
> *


 









..... GAME OVER.....


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dittylopez+May 11 2007, 08:59 PM~7886169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont worry I changed the name


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@May 1 2007, 02:02 PM~7812306
> *bump
> 
> 
> ...


that looks bad azz homie


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 16 2007, 09:12 AM~7702224
> *ttt
> 
> no feed back?
> *


frame is nice. the striping reminded me of the sign board on the "like a pimp" caddy.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ready to blast the bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@May 22 2007, 01:53 PM~7956477
> *frame is nice. the striping reminded me of the sign board on the "like a pimp" caddy.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

I love sand blasting


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

what kind of sand did you use, looks great!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 17 2007, 01:46 AM~8119896
> *what kind of sand did you use, looks great!
> *


thanks, Im using the black blasting sand from menards, its a pain in the ass but all the hard spots are almost done


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

keep up the good work


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jun 17 2007, 08:02 AM~8120430
> *keep up the good work
> *


thanks


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

post up your sandblaster and what kinda air compressor u use


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

Ill try later tonight


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice build, I will be watching it closly as I am also doing a all black frame and paint, except on a bigbody.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jun 18 2007, 11:32 AM~8126914
> *post up your sandblaster and what kinda air compressor u use
> *


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 18 2007, 03:07 PM~8128230
> *Nice build, I will be watching it closly as I am also doing a all black frame and paint, except on a bigbody.
> *


thanks, trying to get some shit done, I was between black and red and went for black, always wanted a all black g body


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Bead/Sandblasting is cool but it sure is dirty.....leave you looking like Big-Scotty


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 19 2007, 12:55 PM~8134928
> *Bead/Sandblasting is cool but it sure is dirty.....leave you looking like Big-Scotty
> *


yes it does


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

all most got rhe firewall all blasted, need more sand


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

almost done blastin all the jams and shit, then Imma start strippin the body


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jul 3 2007, 02:25 PM~8227918
> *almost done blastin all the jams and shit, then Imma start strippin the body
> *



pics or it didnt happen! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 3 2007, 04:57 PM~8228578
> *pics or it didnt happen!  :biggrin:
> *


lol, soon, after I do it I dont feel like taking pics, just cleanin that shit off me


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 3 2007, 04:57 PM~8228578
> *pics or it didnt happen!  :biggrin:
> *


I love sand blasting :thumbsdown:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

alittle more clean up and Im done with the blasting for now,I broke the tip right before I was finished


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jul 14 2007, 05:03 PM~8308771
> *I love sand blasting  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


looking goood man, sure does take longer than i thought it would, it took me 1week and that was on 7 hour days to blast my belly on the lac project! keep up the good work!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 15 2007, 03:20 PM~8313192
> *looking goood man, sure does take longer than i thought it would, it took me 1week and that was on 7 hour days to blast my belly on the lac project! keep up the good work!
> *


thanks homie, yeah it took me a long time, I could only put in a hr or two in at a time so it draged, almost done with the blastin, I put in about 8hrs yesterday, I just hate having to refill it every few minutes, it goes to fast


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jul 15 2007, 05:11 PM~8313432
> *thanks homie, yeah it took me a long time, I could only put in a hr or two in at a time so it draged, almost done with the blastin, I put in about 8hrs yesterday, I just hate having to refill it every few minutes, it goes to fast
> *


yeah it does, my blaster looks like yours, is it a 10 gallon clark? we kept recycleing that shit, till it was powder! lol :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 15 2007, 09:47 PM~8315418
> *yeah it does, my blaster looks like yours, is it a 10 gallon clark? we kept recycleing that shit, till it was powder! lol :biggrin:
> *


cant think of the brand off the top of my head but its about that size, I did the same shit, blast for 6 minutes and sweep up the shit for 10


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

just took the walls and shit down, Ill start stripping the rest after this weekend


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks good man keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

good shit here!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Blasting sucks but you'll be happy you did it when it comes to the finished product.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

How much does a blaster like that cost ?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jul 19 2007, 06:48 AM~8343328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant remember but think it was around a bill


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

got a little bit started today, only worked on it for about a half hr


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD SON


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 25 2007, 07:21 PM~8391040
> *LOOKIN GOOD SON
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jul 25 2007, 07:02 PM~8390884
> *got a little bit started today, only worked on it for about a half hr
> 
> 
> ...


little more today but ran out of stripper :angry: prob get more tomorrow


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

got the other side striped, now the roof and the sandin begins


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

some progress, got the body stripped and sanded, little more hand sanding but the main shits done, Ill probaly prime and block it next week, besides the wheel wells and the fire wall, the two areas I still have to work on























































any feed back?


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jul 31 2007, 07:23 PM~8439462
> *some progress, got the body stripped and sanded, little more hand sanding but the main shits done, Ill probaly prime and block it next week, besides the wheel wells and the fire wall, the two areas I still have to work on
> 
> any feed back?
> *


Just wow... you all are on your shit right now! Can't wait to see the finished product. 

We'll see you guys this weekend... also, you'll get to meet Jillian, she's coming down too and a few of the youth from Expressions :yes:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 31 2007, 09:11 PM~8441522
> *Just wow... you all are on your shit right now!  Can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> We'll see you guys this weekend... also, you'll get to meet Jillian, she's coming down too and a few of the youth from Expressions :yes:
> *


thanks man, been trying to get some shit done, bout 10 hrs to strip it and sand it so not to bad, Ill prime it and block it next week, and hopfully send the int out to get done soon.

It will be nice to meet her, I know the girls will love to meet her.

Drive safe and we'll see you this weekend


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Jul 31 2007, 09:12 PM~8441531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD MAN...WHAT COLOR U LOOKING INTO


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 1 2007, 02:44 PM~8447757
> *LOOKS GOOD MAN...WHAT COLOR U LOOKING INTO
> *


thanks, I was gonna do red but decided to go all black with leafin and pin stripping, maybe some air brushin not sure yet, doing the int all black also


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

looks good man.... alot of work...keep it up


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Did the stripper take all of the paint off or did you also have to grind?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero+Aug 3 2007, 10:13 AM~8463596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it would bubble up most of the paint then I just scrapped it off, once it was to bare metal I went over it with 80 grit, may prime it tonight


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 6 2007, 03:12 PM~8485804
> *
> it would bubble up most of the paint then I just scrapped it off, once it was to bare metal I went over it with 80 grit, may prime it tonight
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

looks awsome i cant wait to do a frame off on mine


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Aug 6 2007, 11:26 PM~8490381
> *looks  awsome  i cant wait to do a frame off on mine
> *


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

lookin good joe


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 9 2007, 01:59 PM~8513541
> *lookin good joe
> *


thanks fred, puttin in work when ever I have the free time


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

one thing i have learned over the years is take your time and do it right and the way you want it......... it will all come together soon just take your time.......


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 9 2007, 03:19 PM~8514175
> *one thing i have learned over the years is take your time and do it right and the way you want it......... it will all come together soon just take your time.......
> *


words to live by, thats what Im doing, trying to do it right, the paint and int are in great shape but figured f if, Im doing it all now


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

to the top for the homie


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 13 2007, 04:47 PM~8544339
> *to the top for the homie
> *


  

got started on the trunk and hood today, tryin to get work done


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

where the updated pics? i know you like usin that camera :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 14 2007, 06:05 PM~8554219
> *where the updated pics? i know you like usin that camera  :biggrin:
> *


lol, yeah but not much to see, Ill probaly take a few one of these days


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

im just givin you shit bro.... keepin you motivated....... lord knows im not to motivated since i lost my garage........ but i will get there one of these days




> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 14 2007, 08:39 PM~8554468
> *lol, yeah but not much to see, Ill probaly take a few one of these days
> *


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 14 2007, 06:40 PM~8554486
> *im just givin you shit bro.... keepin you motivated....... lord knows im not to motivated since i lost my garage........ but i will get there one of these days
> *


lol, I hear ya, I been trying to get stuff done, ordering some stuff for the int and trying to get this body painted soon


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

not much to update, got the trunk and hood striped. was hopeing to get em primed tonight but I started cutting out the holes in the wheel wells so maybe tomorrow










the trunk is striped on top also just cant tell from the pic










getting there


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Aug 23 2007, 11:03 AM~8623979
> *
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## slamin81 (Sep 14, 2006)

DUDE THAT FUCKER IS GONNA BE SWEEEEET :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamin81_@Aug 24 2007, 01:10 AM~8630272
> *DUDE THAT FUCKER IS GONNA BE SWEEEEET :biggrin:
> *


thanks, If I wasnt painting it and doing the int it would be almost done, fuck it figured Id do it all at once


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

should have some pics soon, dropin the int off this week to get a start on that,hopfull have the body shot soon


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

hoods primed

got the rust holes cut out



















now just need to get the trunk primed


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

dropin em off tomorrow, before pics...















































I hate doing it to int this clean but its gotta be done


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

got the trunk primed








these are next








some of the fun stuff I got upstairs


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

GET ON THAT SHIT IT BETTER BE READY FOR NEXT YEAR


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

whats up!
your frame off looks real good!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: gonna look tight when its done!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP+Sep 26 2007, 07:09 PM~8876723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, it was alot of work but glad I did it this way


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 27 2007, 03:00 PM~8882524
> *thats the plan, after vegas plaaning on hitting it hard, pretty much waiting on brian and robbie...
> thanks, it was alot of work but glad I did it this way
> *



K


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Looking good joe. HURRY THE FUCK UP :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Oct 11 2007, 02:42 PM~8978391
> *Looking good joe. HURRY THE FUCK UP :biggrin:
> *


thanks d


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

what the hell homie aint ben on here for a min. thought youd be done by now. aint worked on my shit since last winter


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Oct 19 2007, 03:09 PM~9040521
> *what the hell homie aint ben on here for a min. thought youd be done by now. aint worked on my shit since last winter
> *


I was hoping it would be done by now too, its getting there, Ive been doing alot of small shit, hopfully soon....damn havnt touched yours sence last winter, I know that pain far to well


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 3 2007, 06:36 PM~8705295
> *dropin em off tomorrow, before pics...
> 
> 
> ...


just picked em up


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Oct 29 2007, 02:35 PM~9107962
> *just picked em up
> 
> 
> ...



SEATS LOOK FUCKING NICE HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Those turned out damn nice!!! :thumbsup: Sorry I wasn't able to hook ya up with my guy...just too much going on.


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT+Oct 29 2007, 02:37 PM~9107986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 29 2007, 03:39 PM~9107995
> *Those turned out damn nice!!! :thumbsup:  Sorry I wasn't able to hook ya up with my guy...just too much going on.
> *


its cool homie, I know how it goes, found someone last second up here that probaly would of been the same with shippin so its cool, thanks for the info tho


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT+Oct 29 2007, 03:37 PM~9107986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, starting to get somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

looking good joe who did the seat up here


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Oct 30 2007, 07:01 PM~9117427
> *looking good joe who did the seat up here
> *


thanks d,stich by bitch, I was real happy with em, and a good deal for what some around here were quoteing me


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

them seats are gonna look kick ass in there!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

great work man, i know we have not seen eye to eye man but i give you mad props on the car frame looks dope too


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Oct 29 2007, 05:59 PM~9109539
> *thanks, starting to get somewhere :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: ,,ANY UPDATES OF THE BODYWORK???


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looking good homie.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Oct 30 2007, 07:45 PM~9117802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks tim


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

looking good UCE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Oct 31 2007, 02:48 PM~9124411
> *looking good UCE!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks jesse, if all goes well ya'll should see it next yr


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

i cannot wait, same goes here, hopefully if all goes well i can make an appearance some where close to your area :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Oct 31 2007, 03:03 PM~9124504
> *i cannot wait, same goes here, hopefully if all goes well i can make an appearance some where close to your area :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:0 :0 A REGAL!!!! NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 3 2007, 04:54 PM~8704449
> *
> got the rust holes cut out
> 
> ...


wheel wells are all set, the few dings on the body are all set, just the fire wall and the shells ready




















one more door to prime(I ran out) and I gotta strip the fenders, then all the body parts will be in primer










just had enuff to finish this door


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD SON


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Nov 6 2007, 06:51 PM~9170054
> *LOOKIN GOOD SON
> *


thanks homie


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

seats looking real good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 6 2007, 07:48 PM~9170484
> *seats looking real good!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

alittle more done today got the fenders striped








and the lower panels painted, got the tops out getting done



























and worked pulling parts on the bucket regal


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 8 2007, 07:09 PM~9186414
> *alittle more done today got the fenders striped
> 
> 
> ...


Bucket????

Comeon lets be a little considerate......P. O. S.!!!!! lol


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 9 2007, 07:46 AM~9189409
> *Bucket????
> 
> Comeon lets be a little considerate......P. O. S.!!!!! lol
> *


lol, thats being nice


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 9 2007, 02:22 PM~9192056
> *lol, thats being nice
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 3 2007, 06:36 PM~8705295
> *dropin em off tomorrow, before pics...
> 
> 
> ...


not much but picked these up today



















hopfully have the firewall ready thrusday


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Oct 29 2007, 03:35 PM~9107962
> *just picked em up
> 
> 
> ...


wow, what kinda seats are them, looks damn sexy


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

This guy has a crop of money trees in his basement


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL+Nov 13 2007, 04:27 PM~9219781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my names Joe...not eric :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

man its been a while since i been in here but wow its lookin good thous seats are alsome and the car is lookin great keep it up homie :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

hey homie how much did you get those seats for?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 13 2007, 05:31 PM~9220296
> *hey homie how much did you get those seats for?
> *


x2 thats exactly what i wanted they look sick :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 13 2007, 05:28 PM~9220272
> *man its been a while since i been in here but wow its lookin good thous seats are alsome and the car is lookin great keep it up homie  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man, been working on the body parts with any free time I got, took me like 3hrs a door to get em to bare metal, should start falling together soon


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 13 2007, 05:38 PM~9220782
> *thanks man, been working on the body parts with any free time I got, took me like 3hrs a door to get em to bare metal, should start falling together soon
> *



man i kno how u fely sandin thous doors all the way down but it pays off


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

lookin good joe


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

thanks north branch world


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Nice progress man... can't wait to see this bitch done...


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 18 2007, 09:14 AM~9252489
> *Nice progress man... can't wait to see this bitch done...
> *


thanks, Iits starting to get somewhere after all the bs


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

ttt


some shit going on, waiting on some parts


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-Dubb2_@Nov 26 2007, 04:50 PM~9310223
> *ttt
> some shit going on, waiting on some parts
> *


Are you whoring a conversation with yourself??


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 26 2007, 06:07 PM~9310365
> *Are you whoring a conversation with yourself??
> *


have to break em out every now and then


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 26 2007, 06:26 PM~9311220
> *have to break em out every now and then
> *


That works....I just have MAYHEM and 1 Lo whore mine! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ttt
:ugh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 26 2007, 06:38 PM~9311415
> *That works....I just have MAYHEM and 1 Lo whore mine!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: yikes

ps nice build MN needs more clean ass rides


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 26 2007, 08:38 PM~9311415
> *That works....I just have MAYHEM and 1 Lo whore mine!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Nov 13 2007, 04:27 PM~9219781
> *wow, what kinda seats are them, looks damn sexy
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 6 2008, 04:46 PM~9879383
> *:uh: yikes
> 
> ps nice build MN needs more clean ass rides
> *


thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 13 2007, 05:32 PM~9219825
> *This guy has a crop of money trees in his basement
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Feb 8 2008, 02:58 PM~9896791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good joe hey nice shrit :biggrin:


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

i want to see this this year


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!+Feb 8 2008, 04:21 PM~9896917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the plan......if I had some bolts I would be alot futher :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for ya homie


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$Life_@Feb 9 2008, 08:14 AM~9901404
> *ttt for ya homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Feb 9 2008, 07:10 AM~9901395
> *gotta have a work shirt
> *


yea i had to through mines out after that one day when i ran out of toilet paper ... :biggrin: :cheesy:  








cars looking good though ...... keep that shit up


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Mar 7 2008, 10:24 AM~10112186
> *yea i had to through mines out after that one day when i ran out of toilet paper ... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> cars looking good though ...... keep that shit up
> *


lol, thanks pimpin


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

Fade To Black


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

some pics I been sitting on, shaving the fire wall


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

gettin the panels ready for paint




























after paint


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

starting on the motor



















what a mess


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

paint














































gotta have a helper


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

do some work over there :biggrin: looking good


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

lookin good joe


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

thanks duane and fred, getting there


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Dam USO U GOT IT LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Mar 16 2008, 11:04 AM~10179794
> *Dam USO U GOT IT LOOKIN GOOD
> *


thanks bro, trying to get to the point where I can start puttin the puzel back together


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

1st coat of primmer


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

more motor and tranny shit


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

alittle out of order but fuck it




























some goodies....7 months later


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

still need this plated


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

any feed back is welcomed


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

what are ya gonna do bot the a/c


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 16 2008, 12:26 PM~10180551
> *any feed back is welcomed
> *


shut up! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Mar 16 2008, 02:22 PM~10180845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak:


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 16 2008, 02:22 PM~10180845
> *what are ya gonna do bot the a/c
> *


fuk the a/c how about the heat, this minnesota man :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 16 2008, 04:46 PM~10181857
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

lookin good joe, I like the chrome door hinges


cant wait to see this thing done


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good bro, i love black


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good bro, i love black


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good bro, i love black


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Good shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 16 2008, 12:19 PM~10180509
> *alittle out of order but fuck it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 ohhhh schnapppp!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supe+Mar 16 2008, 05:48 PM~10181869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 16 2008, 06:13 PM~10181986
> *:buttkick:
> *


cant forget you


































:nono: :machinegun:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 17 2008, 02:27 PM~10189336
> *cant forget you
> :nono:  :machinegun:
> *


Haven't we had this chat about your use of emoticons??

:guns: 

:uh:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

THAT FIREWALL IS :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Mar 17 2008, 04:04 PM~10189638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, turned out real nice, we figured we'd try something alittle diff


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 17 2008, 03:24 PM~10189323
> *
> thanks chad ie B, its no prince purple but it will have to do
> 
> *




thats how we roll in the NB I thought u knew :uh:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 17 2008, 05:04 PM~10190165
> *thats how we roll in the NB I thought u knew  :uh:
> *


lol


north branch world


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Black Out, WestTxFinest

oh snap, what up jesse


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

not much brother just checking out your progress, man you have done a lot of work...r u going to denver? keep up the GREAT WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Mar 17 2008, 07:09 PM~10191174
> *not much brother just checking out your progress, man you have done a lot of work...r u going to denver? keep up the GREAT WORK! :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, I may try to fly out for denver but not sure, trying to get the car done and got a couple out of state shows in july and aug plus on top of that my girls due with our son in july so that might slow me down but Ill holla if I can


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 17 2008, 03:24 PM~10189323
> *
> thanks....tired of it taken up all the space in my garage :biggrin:
> 
> *



And the house...I always say the same thing...then when I get it together I tear another one apart and take up the space again.  lol


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa+Mar 17 2008, 11:10 PM~10193887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear that, my basements full of all my int, trim and chrome......after this ones back together Imma try not to star any new projects.....atleast for a month or so :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 18 2008, 01:25 PM~10197250
> *thanks
> I hear that, my basements full of all my int, trim and chrome......after this ones back together Imma try not to star any new projects.....atleast for a month or so :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

looks real good..... when u puting some paint on the body?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Mar 18 2008, 04:23 PM~10199197
> *looks real good..... when u puting some paint on the body?
> *


thanks,hopfully within a week or so, fuel pump just went out on my girls var so gotta deal with that too


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 16 2008, 02:26 PM~10180551
> *any feed back is welcomed
> *


Looks like shit......... Na its looking good bro when's it going to hit the streets


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Mar 19 2008, 12:49 AM~10203216
> *Looks like shit......... Na its looking good bro when's it going to hit the streets
> *


lol.... not sure, aimming for the west side picnic in july but we'll see


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

shut up!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

workin on gettin the rest of the suspention(sp) ready for chrome and back together,sic of the frame being lonly





























new rotors










I hate sand blasting




























droppin these off tomorrow then blasting the rear diff so that can be next


trying to get somewhere


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

dp


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

what kind of sand blaster are you using? I got one at the traveling tent tool sale, and it plugs up constantly, work good other than that tho, but it makes me wanna punch a baby when it plugs every 5 min :uh:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 24 2008, 04:36 PM~10244120
> *what kind of sand blaster are you using? I got one at the traveling tent tool sale, and it plugs up constantly, work good other than that tho, but it makes me wanna punch a baby when it plugs every 5 min  :uh:
> *


got one from northern, not to bad, I use a bigger tip so it dont plug up much


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 24 2008, 04:09 PM~10244345
> *got one from northern, not to bad, I use a bigger tip so it dont plug up much
> *


Thats what she said! :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 24 2008, 05:46 PM~10244568
> *Thats what she said!  :biggrin:
> *


no



now shut up


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

damn homie this bitch is coming out nice!!!! when are you painting it ???


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 24 2008, 05:56 PM~10245491
> *no
> now shut up
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

DO WERK


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Mar 24 2008, 07:43 PM~10245976
> *damn homie this bitch is coming out nice!!!! when are you painting it ???
> *


thanks,probaly in the next week or so, trying to get the suspention done so I can get it back on the frame, then I can put the int back in.......and have a little more room in my garage


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

looks alright so far ....... any pics of the paint yet?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Mar 31 2008, 06:08 PM~10300716
> *looks alright so far ....... any pics of the paint yet?
> *


nah, been gettin the rear end ready,making a mess


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

I hate sand blasting!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

almost ready to put the sus back together


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

In the begining there was darkness..............


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 11 2008, 02:30 PM~10392792
> *In the begining there was darkness..............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh SNAP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




More pics foo


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

hopfully soon


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 2 2008, 06:50 PM~10319718
> *I hate sand blasting!
> 
> 
> ...


g-unit? :roflmao:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 12 2008, 03:23 PM~10399607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like that huh, was bored one day :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 11 2008, 04:30 PM~10392792
> *In the begining there was darkness..............
> 
> 
> ...


Darkness!!!!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 13 2008, 04:31 PM~10405685
> *hoping to get it ready for the west side picnic
> *


 :0 

Sweet!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Apr 13 2008, 09:07 PM~10408402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 16 2008, 12:25 PM~10180545
> *still need this plated
> 
> 
> ...



NiiiiiiCCEEEE!!

you ride is comig out real tight !!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Apr 14 2008, 02:13 PM~10413452
> *NiiiiiiCCEEEE!!
> 
> you ride is comig out real tight !!
> ...


thanks


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

droped the rear end and a few odds and end off to get plated today


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

got is all scuffed down, should be shot soon....now just need the suspention :angry:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

thanks D


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 82regalLimited (Feb 29, 2008)

nice car looking nice your getting down


----------



## 82regalLimited (Feb 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 18 2008, 05:30 AM~10444974
> *got is all scuffed down, should be shot soon....now just need the suspention :angry:
> 
> 
> ...





You have any issues with your body dolly -- Like its going to fold over or anything ??????????????? 

I just built on similar to yours but,,, I have an extra support bar in the middle with a caster / Under where your adjuster tube sits ...................


It just seems like it will tip over with this design............. Lavish's dolly/ rotissery has an adjuster bar on the outer ends - Seems stronger ................ 

IDK, Just skeptical


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!! 



I got a feeling this car is going to be something evil


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

A lot of work on a g-body. Should be one of the nicest ones out there when its done.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry+Apr 23 2008, 04:54 AM~10482977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

any word yet ...... im stuck waiting for parts .....  ... did u get some paint on that bad boy ?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Apr 23 2008, 04:06 PM~10486850
> *any word yet ...... im stuck waiting for parts .....    ... did u get some paint on that bad boy ?
> *


nah still no word, been what a month sence we droped off the first batch and he said 4-6 weeks, I hope soon so I can get the body put down but might have it shot this weekend, been busy with work and shit so gonna try for this weekend


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

should be shooting the rest of the body tomorrow, then once my shit gets back from the chromers I can put the body on the frame and put the int in.......cant wait




























^^^^^
Almost looks like a wraped present


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

NICE :thumbsup: SHITS GONNA BE ONE OF A KIND AND STAND OUT


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@May 3 2008, 11:28 AM~10566546
> *NICE :thumbsup:  SHITS GONNA BE ONE OF A KIND AND STAND OUT
> *


thanks, been too long,I just want it done at this point


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

sealer





























its just a black g body
































































right 120?


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

nice


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@May 4 2008, 01:06 PM~10572497
> *nice
> *


x2


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

alot of damn work from this


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

lookin good joe.... theres 24 hours in a day you should be workin on that at least 23 :biggrin: just bullshittin :biggrin: good job homie


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@May 4 2008, 06:58 PM~10573680
> *lookin good joe.... theres 24 hours in a day you should be workin on that at least 23  :biggrin:  just bullshittin  :biggrin:  good job homie
> *


lol thanks fred, doing what I can, now just waiting on my rear end and spindels to get back from the chromes


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

cant wait to see it on the streets


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY+May 4 2008, 08:58 PM~10574603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

still just a g body!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

wow that looks damn good, can't wait to see it finished, firewall turned out great


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 5 2008, 01:38 PM~10579917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, I like how it came out also, just need to remember how it goes together


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@May 5 2008, 07:05 PM~10583081
> *\tell me about it....I realized that in year 2
> *


 :biggrin: 

I told you it would have been better to start with a Geo Metro!


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

I just emailed this link to the dude you bought it from. He said something about letting Mustang exhaust into your garage


----------



## Raging Bull (Apr 8, 2008)

Lookin good for a G-body :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eric+May 6 2008, 11:15 AM~10588494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank big guy


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

it looks alright ......  any word back yet?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@May 6 2008, 04:12 PM~10591338
> *it looks alright ......    any word back yet?
> *


no not yet :angry: guessin you havnt either? I dont have thier # but if Im in the area Imma stop by, been real busy with work, hit me up if you hear anything


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I heard your suppose to take my rear end and sand blast it! :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

GREAT PROJECT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINAL PRODUCT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

nice build homie


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 7 2008, 06:10 AM~10596888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2008, 05:10 AM~10596888
> *I heard your suppose to take my rear end and sand blast it!  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@May 7 2008, 01:34 PM~10601058
> *nice try, I think Im done with blastin....I hope
> *


Had to try! :biggrin: 

May need to hook me up with your sand blaster......in exchange for some stereo work! :biggrin: 

But that is down the line.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2008, 04:14 PM~10601817
> *Had to try!  :biggrin:
> 
> May need to hook me up with your sand blaster......in exchange for some stereo work!  :biggrin:
> ...


just holla, if I still have it by then


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

looks good joe


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 7 2008, 05:37 PM~10602387
> *looks good joe
> *


thanks, still need to get up with ya one of these nights


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@May 7 2008, 04:33 PM~10602361
> *just holla, if I still have it by then
> *


You planning on selling it? :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

One of the most anticipated rides in the Entire Northern Region ..........................



Swell Job ..............!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 8 2008, 06:10 AM~10606089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wouldnt go that far, its just a g-body  

Thanks


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@May 8 2008, 03:43 PM~10610210
> *not mine, as soon as I can I like making room
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

fimaly got something back from the chromer :uh: now just waitin on my rear end (thats still sitting in the same place I droped it off over a month and a half ago) then I can put it on the ground


----------



## brayz (May 21, 2007)

gonna look nice


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jun 3 2008, 01:53 PM~10789047
> *fimaly got something back from the chromer :uh:  now just waitin on my rear end (thats still sitting in the same place I droped it off over a month and a half ago) then I can put it on the ground
> 
> 
> ...


they didnt change the price on it did they?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Jun 3 2008, 03:55 PM~10789523
> *they didnt change the price on it did they?
> *


not on the spindles but raised it on the rear end, but I thru in the tank straps also so whatever, just want it done


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brayz_@Jun 3 2008, 03:02 PM~10789123
> *gonna look nice
> *


thanks


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Looking good so far. I have a nice Colts cap waitin on ya to put in the low when its time for it to hit the streets.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jun 3 2008, 06:48 PM~10791311
> *not on the spindles but raised it on the rear end, but I thru in the tank straps also so whatever, just want it done
> *



I told you to invest in some chrome spray paint! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> Looking good so far.  I have a nice Colts cap waitin on ya to put in the low when its time for it to hit the streets.
> [/b]


lol....could alays use a work hat   

thanks bro


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 4 2008, 06:45 AM~10794860
> *I told you to invest in some chrome spray paint!  :biggrin:
> *


would of been faster


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

not much progress, waiting for some chrome, still fucking around with some bushings and getting all the other panels ready to shot


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Arent you done yet?? :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

still waiting on the rear end....some real bull shit


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

finish already


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

looking good uce


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco+Jul 12 2008, 07:43 PM~11073999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks juan


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

stopped by the chrome shop today, hes still working on my shit but should be soon....so much for two week turn around time :uh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

ALMOST THERE UCE


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jun 4 2008, 04:57 PM~10798841
> *lol....could alays use a work hat
> 
> thanks bro
> *


Yea I feel the same way about the Vikes. lol. Hope everything is going good up out your way.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Love The Build :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@May 3 2008, 12:25 PM~10566527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seats look amazing


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

thats going to be one hot ass car to ride in


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 15 2008, 04:32 AM~11091686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gettin close 



> Yea I feel the same way about the Vikes. lol. Hope everything is going good up out your way.
> [/b]


lol, sure we'll have fun the 2nd week of the season, all is good see you in ohio if your going  



> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII+Jul 15 2008, 08:31 AM~11092240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and no a/c either, Imma die


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Arent you done yet? You have a lot of sand blasting to do on mine still! :biggrin:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 18 2008, 07:11 AM~11118736
> *Arent you done yet? You have a lot of sand blasting to do on mine still!  :biggrin:
> *


dam you gave him the shit jobs


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Jul 18 2008, 08:04 AM~11119397
> *dam you gave him the shit jobs
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

(MAybe some day he will actually do it too! :biggrin: )


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 18 2008, 09:34 AM~11119595
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> (MAybe some day he will actually do it too!  :biggrin: )
> *


Im retired from blastin.......til the nexy whip :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jul 18 2008, 01:53 PM~11121985
> *Im retired from blastin.......til the nexy whip :angry:
> *


Oh yeah....next whip....you mean my regal is next! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 19 2008, 08:19 AM~11126498
> *Oh yeah....next whip....you mean my regal is next!  :biggrin:
> *


nice try  



not much progress but gotta do something while I wait on the rear end


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

GREAT JOB ON THE CAR SO FAR, JUST A QUICK QUESTION,WHO DID YOU GET TO DO THE CHROMING AND WHERE ARE THEY LOCATED,FAIR PRICES? :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jul 19 2008, 06:40 PM~11128795
> *GREAT JOB ON THE CAR SO FAR, JUST A QUICK QUESTION,WHO DID YOU GET TO DO THE CHROMING AND WHERE ARE THEY LOCATED,FAIR PRICES?  :thumbsup:
> *


got some done in ky and some done around here in st paul, pretty good prices just slow as fuck , probaly take my next shit to a place in millwakee


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

great thanks for the info, who does it in the twincities? i am in no rush to get the parts done anyways!


----------



## caddisid (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey man the car is looking great, I cant wait to get to your level, I just have to get out of this fukin desert first. (Iraq) Keep up the good work, and get her done...


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad company+Jul 20 2008, 07:59 PM~11134654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jul 21 2008, 03:06 PM~11140986
> *Ill have to get the name and number for you, dont have it off the top
> thanks
> *


get it ready :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 23 2008, 05:31 PM~11161716
> *get it ready :biggrin:
> *


like I said, Im bringin it out to you guys next time


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

nice lumina.....how many cupholders..... :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 24 2008, 10:04 AM~11167274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pure impala power


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jul 14 2008, 08:17 PM~11087512
> *stopped by the chrome shop today, hes still working on my shit but should be soon....so much for two week turn around time :uh:
> *


x2 my trim has been in for 2 months


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddisid_@Jul 21 2008, 07:42 AM~11137536
> *Hey man the car is looking great, I cant wait to get to your level, I just have to get out of this fukin desert first. (Iraq) Keep up the good work, and get her done...
> *



Just stay safe.......And thanks for being there.......Im too scared hno: hno: hno: :yessad:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Jul 28 2008, 11:26 PM~11203090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jun 11 2008, 04:54 PM~10848408
> *not much progress, waiting for some chrome, still fucking around with some bushings and getting all the other panels ready to shot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

well after a 12 hr ride home it was nice to get a call in the morning to come pick this up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 














































bout mother fuckin time...now just need to get in the lab


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jul 29 2008, 01:15 PM~11206739
> *well after a 12 hr ride home it was nice to get a call in the morning to come pick this up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Jul 28 2008, 11:26 PM~11203090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

shit man that rides gonna kick ass when its done  keep the hammer down man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jul 29 2008, 02:05 PM~11206648
> *looking good
> *


i didnt even post this in your topic :angry: but it does look good :biggrin:


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

kick ass man :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jul 29 2008, 12:15 PM~11206739
> *well after a 12 hr ride home it was nice to get a call in the morning to come pick this up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Now that you finally got your chrome back you can start sanblasting mine! :biggrin:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 31 2008, 03:23 PM~11226018
> *Now that you finally got your chrome back you can start sanblasting mine!  :biggrin:
> *


im thinking about doing another regal can i get in line :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero+Jul 31 2008, 02:20 PM~11225981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he has a spare garage spot so he should beable to hook it up :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco+Jul 31 2008, 02:05 PM~11226450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I forgot you came to the picnic. I didn't get to kick it with you.  Sometime in the near future I am sure.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 1 2008, 08:58 AM~11232639
> *I forgot you came to the picnic.  I didn't get to kick it with you.    Sometime in the near future I am sure.
> *


yea I think I saw you in the parking lot talkin with jeff but I was out of it by then and forgot to say whats up, you guys coming to milwaukee?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

one step forward two back


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

lookin good


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

u aint got this thing together yet?

come on joe


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 12 2008, 03:52 PM~11326278
> *u aint got this thing together yet?
> 
> come on joe
> *


gotta rip the rear end apart and having a hell of a time getting the lower aarms mounted cause somone welded the ears????


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

lesson learned:

test fit BEFORE chrome

who welded the ears?

hope not me


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 12 2008, 08:05 PM~11328157
> *lesson learned:
> 
> test fit BEFORE chrome
> ...


there was no time and not sure who welded them but they came from your shop


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

good stuff..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> one step forward two back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quote=Black Out,Aug 13 2008, 02:16 PM~11335283]
there was no time and not sure who welded them but *they came from your shop*
[/quote]

The plot thickens! I told those chipmunks not to do it!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 13 2008, 03:16 PM~11335283
> *there was no time and not sure who welded them but they came from your shop
> *



are they not fitting by the belly?

I told you the frame needed some work so they would fit right


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 13 2008, 08:17 PM~11338315
> *are they not fitting by the belly?
> 
> I told you the frame needed some work so they would fit right
> *


Should have listened to the boss! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Thiz is serious bizness


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 13 2008, 09:17 PM~11338315
> *are they not fitting by the belly?
> 
> I told you the frame needed some work so they would fit right
> *


tryed what you said and still not fitting, I dont want to mess with the mounts much any more so gotta try somthing else....these lowers are just temp for now.....just want to get em mounted


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

aren't you done yet? Never going to be able to get to my sandblasting if your busy tinkering with yours! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 18 2008, 11:22 AM~11371765
> *aren't you done yet? Never going to be able to get to my sandblasting if your busy tinkering with yours!  :biggrin:
> *


trying....got the lowers mounted and spindels......just dropped the rear end off to get relined and the uppers to get the bushing pressed in.....theres hope still


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

plus just got these sweet rims for it


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 18 2008, 12:08 PM~11372617
> *plus just got these sweet rims for it
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to brag...but I know who did the custom paint on those!  :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 18 2008, 01:10 PM~11372634
> *I don't want to brag...but I know who did the custom paint on those!    :biggrin:
> *


its custom alright


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 18 2008, 01:08 PM~11372617
> *plus just got these sweet rims for it
> 
> 
> ...





yogi would've sold em for 100 bucks



















my price FREE.99


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 18 2008, 01:23 PM~11372724
> *yogi would've sold em for 100 bucks
> my price  FREE.99
> *


:rofl:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 18 2008, 12:23 PM~11372724
> *yogi would've sold em for 100 bucks
> my price  FREE.99
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

And crappier tires!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 18 2008, 12:15 PM~11372660
> *its custom alright
> *


Last I checked you were shop foreman....should have never let that stuff out the door! :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Aug 18 2008, 01:25 PM~11372743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the fuck was he thinking?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 18 2008, 12:27 PM~11372757
> *you sucker :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> what the fuck was he thinking?
> *


Look at the bright side....how they look now I could double my investment! :biggrin: 

He was busy watching TV and drinking his gatorade!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

Im lost


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 18 2008, 12:37 PM~11372864
> *Im lost
> *



If you have to ask, you will never know!  :biggrin: 

Get back to mounting your custom painted wires.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 18 2008, 01:37 PM~11372864
> *Im lost
> *


GET IT OUT


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Aug 18 2008, 05:06 PM~11374939
> *GET IT OUT
> *


trying bro


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

so heres my update...been real busy with work and grabin loose parts so I been trying to do some work on my lunch breaks,wont have time to put the frame on the ground til some day next week...










got the front put back together with some temp cut 2 tons(thanks chad)


















had to try a shoe on


















gettin the rear end ready


















check out those mother fuckin wheels


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

some other shit sittin around


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Black Out, WestTxFinest

what up jesse


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Looking spicy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

nice frame work


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 16 2008, 05:37 PM~11618798
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I got the same grill :0


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Sep 17 2008, 07:58 PM~11629930
> *I got the same grill  :0
> *


great minds :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 16 2008, 04:49 PM~11618943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn thats coming together like a booger to a nose!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 16 2008, 04:37 PM~11618798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you grind those calipers yet? Wondering how much ended up needing to be taken off for the 13's.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

personally I like the bald tires with spray painted 15's :loco:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Sep 18 2008, 05:23 AM~11633270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sell em to you when Im done... :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 18 2008, 11:29 AM~11635488
> *not yet, they still need to be but figured Id fuck with it once the bodys mounted or atleast the rear end is bolted to the frame
> *


 :twak: 

You were suppose to do the dirty work and let me know how bad it was! :biggrin: 

You going to pick up those ARP studs?


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

Will this car ever be done?

Will J-Dubbs make a triumphant return to lowriding?

Find out next decade.... Same Bat Time... Same bat Channel!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Sep 19 2008, 11:06 AM~11644122
> *Will this car ever be done?
> 
> Will J-Dubbs make a triumphant return to lowriding?
> ...


you want a t rod in your ass? :cheesy:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 18 2008, 12:59 PM~11635694
> *:twak:
> 
> You were suppose to do the dirty work and let me know how bad it was!  :biggrin:
> ...


Im skippin some of the dirty work for now....want to get the body on, and Im just stickin with the studs from napa


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 16 2008, 04:51 PM~11618962
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Black Out, WestTxFinest
> 
> ...


what up UCE, just checking the progress :biggrin: your ride is coming along together pretty nice  hopefully we will see you soon, take care and keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Sep 20 2008, 04:42 PM~11652774
> *what up UCE, just checking the progress :biggrin:  your ride is coming along together pretty nice   hopefully we will see you soon, take care and keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie, shouldnt be to long...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Less LIL....more work! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 23 2008, 12:56 PM~11676357
> *
> *


Done yet?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

gonna work on it tomorrow, to much work right now


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 24 2008, 11:30 AM~11686279
> *gonna work on it tomorrow, to much work right now
> *


I thought for sure you would have the frame rolling by now! Slacker! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

time, to much shit going on, winter will help


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 24 2008, 06:17 PM~11690297
> *time, to much shit going on, winter will help
> *


Yeah I hear ya. I am banking on the 10 months of winter to help out as well. :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

not to brag but chip foose would've had this build done in 7 days AND you could've told insurance it was stolen.....


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Sep 25 2008, 08:37 AM~11694974
> *not to brag but chip foose would've had this build done in 7 days AND you could've told insurance it was stolen.....
> *


He makes a very valid point! Get on that!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

makin the call now


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 25 2008, 10:41 AM~11696008
> *makin the call now
> *


Make sure you come up with a real good story about how its your buddies car and your doing him a favor!


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

I read all 51 pages this morning and I gotta say this is one tight frame off resto. Hopefully itll be smooth sailing for u soon bro


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOOCED_REGAL_@Sep 25 2008, 02:17 PM~11697590
> *I read all 51 pages this morning and I gotta say this is one tight frame off resto. Hopefully itll be smooth sailing for u soon bro
> *


thanks man, been in the works for a minute


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

wow... try to go stir the pot a little today and found that i do not have access to the off topic forum yet and my shit keeps getting moved and some whinny little bitches ask for drama... I start to bring it and then they start talking about wanting my banned... 

Dubbs WTF??? You shoulda warned me... when my first 30 days is up it's on like Donkey Kong in off topic. I need you locals to give me some backup :biggrin: I like to stir shit up... should be fun


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Sep 26 2008, 12:33 AM~11703782
> *wow... try to go stir the pot a little today and found that i do not have access to the off topic forum yet and my shit keeps getting moved and some whinny little bitches ask for drama... I start to bring it and then they start talking about wanting my banned...
> 
> Dubbs WTF??? You shoulda warned me... when my first 30 days is up it's on like Donkey Kong in off topic. I need you locals to give me some backup  :biggrin:  I like to stir shit up... should be fun
> *


lol what a nut, your new your always gonna get pooped on


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Sep 26 2008, 12:33 AM~11703782
> *wow... try to go stir the pot a little today and found that i do not have access to the off topic forum yet and my shit keeps getting moved and some whinny little bitches ask for drama... I start to bring it and then they start talking about wanting my banned...
> 
> Dubbs WTF??? You shoulda warned me... when my first 30 days is up it's on like Donkey Kong in off topic. I need you locals to give me some backup  :biggrin:  I like to stir shit up... should be fun
> *



Go fuck yourself


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Sep 27 2008, 10:04 AM~11713613
> *Go fuck yourself
> *


LOCALLY OWNED!!!! :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

k back on my topic 





































dirty as fuck, should get some more done soon, fitting it in when I can


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

i see something  :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Sep 27 2008, 06:07 PM~11716034
> *i see something   :biggrin:
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 27 2008, 09:11 PM~11716685
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 26 2008, 05:31 PM~11709316
> *lol what a nut, your new your always gonna get pooped on
> *


Dude... I can't change my avatar yet... I won't be able to change it until i have been registered for 30 days. 

By the way FUCK this topic... it will never end!!! The car will never be done! :biggrin: 

It looks like it was mostly the Northern Illinois riders that were tearing that whole shit up. Anyone know any of those guys?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice homie


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Those more rescent pics? I see some fuel lines...or are you still missing one??


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 29 2008, 12:13 PM~11728137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea these are from the other day,got the driver side gas and brake line mounted just gotta mount the pass side gas line, that the one I had the problems with


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Sep 29 2008, 05:18 PM~11731790
> *thanks
> yea these are from the other day,got the driver side gas and brake line mounted just gotta mount the pass side gas line, that the one I had the problems with
> *


Ah.....well then get to it! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 17 2008, 06:14 PM~12183583
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 17 2008, 05:14 PM~12183583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro.............


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 17 2008, 06:15 PM~12183593
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Rear disc brakes......clownin!!!! :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: lookn good homie


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 17 2008, 05:11 PM~12183549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rear discs looking good! 

Where you pick those up from?? :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive+Nov 17 2008, 06:19 PM~12183647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


found them online all by myself...... :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 18 2008, 02:14 PM~12192495
> *found them online all by myself...... :0
> *


Sweet find! I love it when I stumble across stuff like that! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 18 2008, 03:46 PM~12192788
> *Sweet find! I love it when I stumble across stuff like that!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

man UCE that frame is CLEAN!! keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 18 2008, 03:14 PM~12192495
> *get your brushes.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Nov 18 2008, 09:45 PM~12196364
> *man UCE that frame is CLEAN!! keep up the good work :biggrin:
> *


thanks jesse, been trying to get shit done


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 18 2008, 10:49 PM~12197125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh snap


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY MAN FRAME BUILD UP IS LOOKING GREAT :thumbsup: I AM PRESENTLY DOING MY FIRST FRAME ALSO, AND I KNOW HOW THE DAILY SHIT THAT GOES ON IN LIFE SLOWS YA DOWN FROM TRYING TO GET HER DONE, SEEMS LIKE FOREVER. SO DONT TAKE NO NEGATIVE SHIT FROM ANYONE JUST GO AT IT WHEN YOU CAN MAN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAN!... A QUOTE FROM A SONG BY BLACK SABBATH I ALWAYS LIVE BY!!... . . . .THE WORLD IS FULL OF KINGS AND QUEENS WHO BLIND YOUR EYES AND STEAL YOUR DREAMS ....ITS HEAVEN AND HELL!!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Nov 19 2008, 07:45 PM~12204956
> *HEY MAN FRAME BUILD UP IS LOOKING GREAT :thumbsup: I AM PRESENTLY DOING MY FIRST FRAME ALSO, AND I KNOW HOW THE DAILY SHIT THAT GOES ON IN LIFE SLOWS YA DOWN FROM TRYING TO GET HER DONE, SEEMS LIKE FOREVER. SO DONT TAKE NO NEGATIVE SHIT FROM ANYONE JUST GO AT IT WHEN YOU CAN MAN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAN!... A QUOTE FROM A SONG BY BLACK SABBATH I ALWAYS LIVE BY!!... . . . .THE WORLD IS FULL OF KINGS AND QUEENS WHO BLIND YOUR EYES AND STEAL YOUR DREAMS ....ITS HEAVEN AND HELL!!
> *


thanks


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Chief (Jun 26, 2005)

Looks Real Nice... Wuts been goin on Babe? Man how Fucking cold is it in Minnesota? Its 19 in the "D" today.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

ITS SO COLD IN THE D :cheesy:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Chief_@Nov 21 2008, 07:14 AM~12219101
> *Looks Real Nice... Wuts been goin on Babe? Man how Fucking cold is it in Minnesota? Its 19 in the "D" today.
> *


pretty damn cold here also, hate having to heat the garage :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 17 2008, 06:15 PM~12183593
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Piss on those


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 21 2008, 03:24 PM~12222729
> *Piss on those
> *


I have :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

looking good.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Done yet? We have a spare grinder in need of use! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE. THATS HOW I WAS GOING TO DO MY SHIT BUT NOW I GOTTA CHANGE MY PLANS  JUST A LITTLE THOUGH :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 17 2008, 08:14 PM~12183583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 24 2008, 09:18 AM~12241395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, Ive changed things every month I think


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 24 2008, 09:24 AM~12241430
> *Done yet? We have a spare grinder in need of use!  :biggrin:
> *


shit Im not even done grinding yet


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 24 2008, 02:10 PM~12244186
> *shit Im not even done grinding yet
> *


It is a vicious cycle isn't it?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 25 2008, 09:53 AM~12252552
> *It is a vicious cycle isn't it?
> *


word, bout to order some replacement seat belts here soon, hopfull I can get the int in soon


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

looking good .wher u order the seat belt replacements ?


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 24 2008, 03:10 PM~12244186
> *shit Im not even done grinding yet
> *



stop whining.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 26 2008, 09:22 PM~12269338
> *stop whining.
> *


thats enuff out of you


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 26 2008, 12:42 PM~12265121
> *looking good .wher u order the seat belt replacements ?
> *


thanks


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 27 2008, 09:30 AM~12273597
> *thanks
> *


no prob


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

hell froze over :0


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

I need a new camera


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 30 2008, 09:42 AM~12293600
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


thanks


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking sick bro, real nice


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 30 2008, 07:35 AM~12293478
> *hell froze over :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nnniiiiceeeee :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Nov 30 2008, 10:49 AM~12293817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, nice to see it come together


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 30 2008, 07:35 AM~12293478
> *hell froze over :0
> 
> 
> ...


that , MUST feel good....


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

that bish looks good homie


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 30 2008, 08:35 AM~12293478
> *hell froze over :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

Looks good.

Nice to see it start coming together.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY MAN LOOKS GREAT  LET ME KNOW IF YOU RUN INTO ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE BODY SITTING TOO HIGH,I SAW BEFORE WHERE YOU PLATED RIGHT OVER THE AREA OF THE BODY MOUNT HOLES . I HAVE TO FIGURE OUT WHAT WAY TO GO AT THAT POINT OF MY BUILDUP,THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks good USO, i finally got my fully wrapped frame home maybe ill start a build up now :biggrin: since ur experienced i can fly you down to wrench


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

looking good homedoy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Dec 1 2008, 03:57 PM~12302664
> *looking good homedoy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Nov 30 2008, 06:06 PM~12296156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

dp


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Dec 1 2008, 05:00 PM~12304283
> *feels real good :biggrin:
> thanks
> yeah, lot of time and money....somethig Im short of
> ...



geoff has plenty of money, snatch some of his :cheesy:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Dec 1 2008, 05:13 PM~12304441
> *geoff has plenty of money, snatch some of his  :cheesy:
> *


Ive been trying


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

GREAT SOUNDS GOOD KEEP ME IN TOUCH, THANKS FOR THE REPLY!! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Dec 1 2008, 04:13 PM~12304441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh man there is my good laugh for the day. Might have a couple extra bones if unexpected expenses stopped happening!


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 30 2008, 06:35 AM~12293478
> *hell froze over :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn, that looks legit!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

This has got to be done now right?

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

Great Build :thumbsup:


----------



## laydoutyota (Apr 27, 2007)

man i just went though all 55 pages of this build and thought that it might be done, but damn its not lol........... this is a great build and the car is going to be bad ass. hurry up with it


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Nov 30 2008, 08:35 AM~12293478
> *hell froze over :0
> 
> 
> ...




Nice!!!!!!!!! Blacked out!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laydoutyota+Dec 7 2008, 08:15 PM~12362601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:biggrin: Done yet??


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

finished yesterday


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

whats good joe.... car is lookin good.... i got a set back over here... the wife is havin a baby so money is gooooone


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

225 shipped


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Feb 11 2009, 03:02 PM~12974703
> *finished yesterday
> *


Bout time fool! Now get up to the branch and help me! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good........


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Feb 11 2009, 08:49 PM~12977507
> *whats good joe.... car is lookin good.... i got a set back over here... the wife is havin a baby so money is gooooone
> *


congrats on the little one, shits been slow for me, trying to get shit done


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 12 2009, 11:23 AM~12983001
> *225 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice but not sure what Imma do yet


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Hurry up and finish now! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Fucken tight shit homie! Games over for sure (for kaka anyway!) :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Apr 2 2009, 12:54 PM~13465526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

looks good joe :thumbsup: final stretch


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^

thanks, hope so :happysad:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ride comming out good joe :thumbsup:


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 2 2009, 05:45 PM~13468215
> *gotta get the motttttor hooked up, been apart to long
> *


Jsut take detailed notes incase I need to cheat! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 3 2009, 06:09 AM~13473224
> *Jsut take detailed notes incase I need to cheat!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i'll try


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not really understanding the name concept though....black out? How does that all tie together?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 3 2009, 07:31 PM~13478630
> *I'm not really understanding the name concept though....black out?  How does that all tie together?
> *


its not the car, I black out when ever I drink so carried it over to the car :tongue:


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

looks good ...... just sold the regal didnt have the patience to see it through the build process ..... keep up the good work


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

damn nice work man. keep it up. where did you get the chrome done up north?? number?? thanks


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Apr 4 2009, 11:17 AM~13482521
> *looks good ...... just sold the regal didnt have the patience to see it through the build process ..... keep up the good work
> *


thanks, to bad to hear about the regal, shit was looking tight


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Apr 4 2009, 03:14 PM~13483547
> *damn nice work man. keep it up. where did you get the chrome done up north??  number?? thanks
> *


thanks, got some it done in kentucky, and some done localy,the local place was new Image Polishing & Plating, 651-487-1910, I dont have the kentucky info any more


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 5 2009, 06:41 AM~13487370
> *thanks, got some it done in kentucky, and some done localy,the local place was new Image Polishing & Plating, 651-487-1910, I dont have the kentucky info any more
> *


thanks. how much do they charge for the rear axl if you dont mind me asking. im tryin to get the bet deals....


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Apr 5 2009, 01:54 PM~13489320
> *thanks. how much do they charge for the rear axl if you dont mind me asking. im tryin to get the bet deals....
> *


I would guess you could find a chromer in FL way cheaper then up here in MN....and even if we were a little cheaper up here I am sure shipping would take it over the edge! 

Looking good Joe! Now hurry up and finish! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Apr 5 2009, 02:54 PM~13489320
> *thanks. how much do they charge for the rear axl if you dont mind me asking. im tryin to get the bet deals....
> *


got the rear end and a few other things done for a grand I think, been awhile


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

sweet thats really not too bad.. thanks, keep them pitcs comein... :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMeroPelotero_@Apr 4 2009, 10:17 AM~13482521
> *looks good ...... just sold the regal didnt have the patience to see it through the build process ..... keep up the good work
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 9 2009, 11:42 AM~13527103
> *got the rear end and a few other things done for  a grand I think, been awhile
> *


if that included shipping thats a deal


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

:ugh: :uh:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Much props man can't wait to see it finished....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin good bro


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

murdered out


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@May 16 2009, 02:51 PM~13906323
> *murdered out
> 
> 
> ...




you put a bike rack on the back of your cutlass? :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 9 2009, 11:54 AM~14137446
> *you put a bike rack on the back of your cutlass?  :dunno: :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 9 2009, 09:54 AM~14137446
> *you put a bike rack on the back of your cutlass?  :dunno: :scrutinize:
> *


I got to have somting to roll while this is down


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 2 2009, 11:32 AM~13465323
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jun 9 2009, 05:03 PM~14141931
> *I got to have somting to roll while this is down
> *




looks like that was a good investment


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 2 2009, 06:19 PM~13467127
> *Fucken tight shit homie! Games over for sure (for kaka anyway!) :biggrin:
> *


damn I just seen this :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 07:12 PM~14880253
> *damn I just seen this :uh:
> *


Slacking on your whoring!


----------



## 2ManyGbodies (Jan 21, 2008)

damnnnnn joe...wow lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 08:11 AM~14895426
> *Slacking on your whoring!
> *


must of been


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey USO where are u at on this buildup


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Dec 16 2009, 04:13 PM~16000535
> *Hey USO where are u at on this buildup
> *


what up bandit, havent been on in a minute,its comeing along here and there,bout to hit it hard here once work slows down,how have you been bro?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

JUS CHECKIN IN ON HOW THE CARS COMIN :biggrin: LOOKS SWEET. :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

a true way to gauge the success of a buid on Layitlow is what is known as the smiley to pic ratio.......

Now its a rather complex formula but what it basically boils down is.....well nevermind, I could be typing on this computer all day. Luckily I have a slide ruler and a logarythm (sp) programmed to figure it out.



















After some brief calculations..........your ratio doesn't look good, here are some more smilies to really bring your ratio down
     :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

How are your paperweights doing


----------



## LowChevyBoy (Aug 7, 2009)

Any new pics.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

Aug 25th Milwaukee show


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

Black Out said:


> Aug 25th Milwaukee show


LOOKING GOOD MY USO BROTHA:thumbsup:


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

I NEED TO BORROW YOUR CAR HAULER






:roflmao::twak:


----------



## WRECKLESs (Apr 19, 2012)

those are some good pumps


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks USO


westtexasshotcalla said:


> LOOKING GOOD MY USO BROTHA:thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

good job bro.......car looks good!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks bro, been a long time, still need to work the kinks out


RO68RAG said:


> good job bro.......car looks good!


----------



## THEONEWHOKNOCKS (Sep 6, 2012)

firme ride homes


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

xSSive said:


> a true way to gauge the success of a buid on Layitlow is what is known as the smiley to pic ratio.......
> 
> Now its a rather complex formula but what it basically boils down is.....well nevermind, I could be typing on this computer all day. Luckily I have a slide ruler and a logarythm (sp) programmed to figure it out.
> 
> ...


this guy


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

payfred said:


> :wave:


what up fred


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

USO-ORLANDO said:


> this guy


I'm tellin ya


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

BlackOut


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

TC


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

USO


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

Feb 2014 issue. Photos by ihatephil.com


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats bro


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks bro


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

great build homie.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

flaked85 said:


> great build homie.


Thanks!


----------

